# Its that time again.



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok ladies...(and the occasional gent). Its that time for me again. I have two pregnant does. I bought this one (trouble) last year. SHe was super skinny and malnuriched. (sp?) So i fattened her up, got her nice and shiny and healthy again, and a few months later, stuck her in the pin with my buck. BABY MAKING ACTION!!!

I put her in the pin with him september 24. That would make today 154 days if she bred with him that day. However, she was in there for two weeks. Im not exactly sure which day she concieved....But I know she is close!

Shes huge...Like..."Packin a Semi" huge. Shes as tall as she is wide, or was wide. She seems to have dropped. Today she is acting funny. She is typically a wild scared, "dont touch me" kind of goat. Also very quite. But ive been watching her and the last couple days she has been laying down a lot, and acting lazy. let me say before i forget that THIS IS NOT HER FIRST TIME. She has had several litters...um, herds....um...babies...ah wait kids. thats it :hysterical:
sorry, ok....what was i saying. oh yeah, today....today she is talking...alot...like more than my kids. And i have 4..ages 4,6,8, & 10. i know...i know. the 4 year old is my neice and that girl talks ALOT! lol. but trouble has been talking more. She also keeps swishing her tail like shes in heat. Constantly...nonstop. She also is rubbing against the fences on her sides, then backs up to, gazes into thin air and hair tail goes straight out. She yawning and coming up to me to be rubbed, which is weird.:hohum:

Anyways, Ive only had 2 does freshen. You all helped with both. Trouble is a different doe. Not one of my bottle babies grown up. So ive never been with her through her other deliveries. She has a bag. Teets hang almost to her knees...(is that the correct anatomy?) She kicks me when i touch her bag, :grumble: so i cant tell ya much about it. Her ligs are barely there. Like way low and soft (though my last goat never completely lost hers, so idont know if thats going to do much for me. )

Her sides are sunk in, of course with the fifteen pounds of winter coat its hard to notice this stuff unless you anxiously stare at her for weeks. Anyways,....I have church tonight and will upload pics later for you all....I just wanted some input from my favorite people on the internet. HT is really almost better than facebook:kung:

Going out now to take pics. Also, ..... No goop. No plug, no nastyness back there....Not that ive noticed anyways. She roaming free during the day so she maybe might could have possibly rubbed her junk on something and the goop was gone when i last checked....but with my luck...prob not. 

Just anxious and excited and cannot wait!!!!! And am ready to kill time with you all while this drags out...and of course get your million dollar input..:help:

Thank you guys.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok just went out to take picture and she has a white goop coming out...will post pics in a bit


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like her time is very close....like long enough for you to leave to go to church.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No kidding. I ran out and put her in her birthing stall. Her bag is not huge, but like i said, shes gooey back there and acting bewildered. She has this crazed look in her eyes......I dont know how far out she is. Especially since neither of the births i seen where the same.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the "Im ready for my close up!"picture.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

these are the pics i got. hope this helps you all help me


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

youll have to ignore my fleece robe and jammies with muck boots. Its too dang cold to get dressed lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup! Gettin' there!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate to be the girl that blows up HT with photos of the same thing and annoys all her cyber goat loving buddies, but Im really just trying to give you the best possible view, except im not sure what that is Lol. So, I decided to send the fam off to church and stay home. (Sorry God) Hope its worth it. :smack:hrm::whistlin:
Ok, so...im ready for advice. I wouldnt worry so much, except Shes new to me, so...therefore so are her kidding techniques. Although, thanks to the great advice on here....I delivered 3 kids from a severely injured doe, by sticking my hand waaaaaay up in her. My very first delivery


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The pic of her hooha is super blurry but the goop is turning a amber color....could be from poo!? I think.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Amber means she's getting closer.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the beard and puppy dog ears. Looks like you'll need plenty of towels! If she drops any lower she'll get high centered on a bug!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Clovers_Clan said:


> Love the beard and puppy dog ears. Looks like you'll need plenty of towels! If she drops any lower she'll get high centered on a bug!


Im so confused by that statement. lol. 
So...she is dropped, right? Because her sides used to be high, like hanging straight off the side of her spine....lol
:bouncy:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The first pic is last week, the second and third are today....to show that she has dropped.......will she drop further?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

She *may* drop further; hard to say. When she "hollows out" in front of the hips, you can be pretty certain it's nearly go time.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

A lot of mine don't hollow out at the hips though, and this doe looks to be part miniature goat of some kind; my smaller girls get less noticeably hollow by the hips.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Remember the doe code.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She's myotonic, Or fainting goat. I have another one that was bred 3 weeks after her, and is already hollowed out in the hips and leaking a small bit of mucous...ugh oh. ...
Still no babies. She stood up and stared at the wall. every 13 minutes she would act funny, hunch her back, put her back feet together and daze off....i couldnt grab her attention during those times. went out throughout the night and she was stretched out with her head on the straw....but still nothing this morning. shes out running and grazing now. fingers crossed***


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What a lovely name! (My herd queen is named Many Troubles - Trub for short.)

I think she's getting close, but not too close. Once you have a thick rope of amber goo hanging out the back, you'll be a lot closer to launch.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Going out to check on her. Certainly wish she would come on with it...and preferably during the day.....while the sun is out. :thumbup:

Nothing is going on back there as of 6:30am..... :-(

ps i just downloaded the app, and used my phone to do this update! woowoot


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well she's walking the yard. Up and down every few minutes to find a new place to lay. Coughing a lot like she is being lung punched, and is so pissy that she is head buying the baby calf when she gets near her. She also keeps throwing her head around and is wobbly on her feet like she is in pain. The goo is gone...and really no new signs in her appearance. I'm going crazy lol. Come on babies.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd say at least another week


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it normal for her to be breathing so hard. She's been sort of panting all day.... Not much change except she's up and down a lot
And really tired. Breathing heavy and fast


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> Is it normal for her to be breathing so hard. She's been sort of panting all day.... Not much change except she's up and down a lot
> And really tired. Breathing heavy and fast


What's going on with her now?

Her vulva really doesn't look like much is happening, but she looks pretty heavy bred.

Do you have CMPK on hand? I'd give her... hm. start with 30 CCs sub q. You can break it up into two doses: 15 cc on each side.

Do her mucous membranes still look nice and pink? Is she eating? What's her temp?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm with Pony on this. Vulva don't look like it's time, but her behavior is worrisome. Is her udder full at all? Can't tell due to hair.

On the panting.... have you check to make sure she's not anemic? Color of the membranes inside her lower eyelid?

Edited to add:
I hope you have calcium handy. It wouldn't hurt, and it might help. Grasping at straws here.

If she's still panting like that tomorrow, she may need to see a veterinarian.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

What is CMPK? And what is it for? Just cane back from checking on her, she laying down sleeping. Breathing seems calmer....not really much of a bag in comparison to other goats I've had. I'll check the eyelids when I go out again.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't imagine she would have much longer, she's so big!:what:
Her vulva is more elongated today with it starting to open a bit also. Still pink. Idk.I think she is just going to hold off until its crazy around here. My hubby has out of town job coming up and we have snow on Monday .... Plus rain all day tomorrow.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope you have calcium handy. It wouldn't hurt, and it might help.




Calcium??? Like human calcium supplements or is there a kind for goats


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prayers for you and Troubles....


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you take a temperature? I would, panting could indicate she has a fever. Check eyelids also, as Alice suggested.

CMPK is Calcium Magnesium Phosphorus Potassium (K is for the latin word for potassium, what is on periodic table). It comes in an injectable form and an oral form. Oral is over the counter, injectable is prescription but works much better. It's for hypocalcemia...but hypocalcemia can also be brought on by a problem with the other minerals in the mix, and the mix also helps balance it out and make it more safe to give (calcium can cause heart problems). Another over the counter injectable calcium product is calcium gluconate, which is not as safe to give, but if it's what you can get can save a goat in an emergency. It may also help with ketosis if a goat has that.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Have you done a pelvic on her? I insert fingers to see if the goat is dilated. Recently, I had a doe who was acting like she was in labor, but no contractions or goo. I put a couple fingers inside her and felt a baby's mouth. We lubed up and went in. Pulled two kids. The first, a buckling was head and feet first. His sister was breech and may have been what stalled her contractions.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

CMPK, or it's near equivalent, MFO can probably be found at your feed store. My girls take the MFO really well. It's an oral drench and contains dextrose so they're not fighting a bad taste. MFO also has Calcium, Phosphorus, Magnesium and Potassium. It's an inexpensive necessity I always keep on hand for kidding season. MFO is made by Agrilabs. I hope you can find some and keep it on hand.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

its nearly impossible to drench an uncooperative doe with cmpk. the paste is not made with palatability in mind. i've diluted the cmpk to make it easier to drench the stubborn does and later stopped using it altogether. the diet leading to labor is really important to bring the does to production level nutrition. 
her prebirth goop will be a darker color and it will be looong unless she wipes it off on something. her vagina will be looong and swollen. she will paw at the ground, stand up, lie down, stand up, turn around, paw, etc. and she could understandably pant with otherwise unnoticeable contractions. but she wouldn't be, i don't think, panting the entire time nonstop without noticeable contractions. some does are more stealthy than others. some are more dramatic. i think some will even time their labor and delivery for when they are by themselves.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Any news this morning? Hope all is going well for your Troubles.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No, didn't take temp. I laid down to rest my eyes before going back out, and woke up this morning. 
Getting dressed and going out now. Will update in a bit


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

goatkid said:


> Have you done a pelvic on her? I insert fingers to see if the goat is dilated. Recently, I had a doe who was acting like she was in labor, but no contractions or goo. I put a couple fingers inside her and felt a baby's mouth. We lubed up and went in. Pulled two kids. The first, a buckling was head and feet first. His sister was breech and may have been what stalled her contractions.



I haven't but I plan on doing that today, just as soon as I get some coffee on and gloves in me... ;-)

Didn't know if I would cause early labor by doing that and was worried I could be wrong about dates and that's why she's not progressing. Ugh idk


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

She doesn't look like she is going to go soon. If you can get another pic that would be great. How does her udder feel? The other pic doesn't show much of one. I know some say that udder development can be different for different goats, but so far for me all mine have been consistent. From first swell I count 3 weeks.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok. Temp is normal. Guns and eyelids are pink. She had stopped breathing fast and is just acting normal. And for some reason it almost feels like I can feel her ligs a little bit again....but the tail is super floppy..her vulva is more open this morning, but the back end is really not like super swollen..not the way it was with my last nanny. Bag is a tad bigger, but no where near full or tight and shiny. She's been on a diet of hay, alfalfa cubes, and sweet feed with mineral blocks the whole time. I have to go to Paducah today to run a ton of errands and I'm afraid to leave her, but they have to be done. I don't know if labor signs differ from breed to breed, and like I said this is not her first time.... She has me pulling my hair out and watching her non stop


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When in Paducah today be sure & stop at the feed store for the oral CMPK.
At TSC it's called Oral Cal MPK. It has dextrose in it so the goats love it. Best to have some on hand if you need it & it's only about $5.00 a bottle here.

Hoping everything goes smooth for Troubles & you.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's pics from this morning. Still a small bag, still mostly the same on everything else. I just text messaged her first owner the one that bred her a couple times, to find out what to expect. Hopefully she can give me an idea.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

i've had does show all the signs you've mentioned and still be a week or two away from freshening. it really widely varies. i had a doe with discharge for almost three weeks- when it turns color and thickens and becomes profuse that is when she is ready. i wouldn't go in unless there were more and clear signs of distressed labor. i don't think she is there yet  but next time you will know these signs are normal for her (at least i'm hoping they are normal for her). another sign of nearing birth within a couple hours is wanting to be alone- trying to go off to a corner.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

IMO I think it is safe for you to go run errands.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

From those pics, she's not doing anything any time soon. 

I really do encourage you to stop at your friendly vet and get the injectable CMPK: Works fast, no fighting, just get it on board.

In the past, when my Trub had quads, it really wore her out. She lay there like a beached whale, breathing and moaning and demanding goodies. The CMPK in the last couple of weeks really helped her out. (Thank God she had twins last year. Hoping for the same this time.)

Keep us posted. You're doing fine. {hug}


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, yeah: What Tango said. Unless she's been pushing for an hour with nothing, don't attempt to go in. You won't get far, and it will stress her.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Based on the pictures, she's not kidding soon.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Got the cmpk at tractor supply. They only had the liquid. How much orally? I'll update when I get home and check on her. Thank you all. I'm so clueless.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Taste it and see if you are going to have to add something sweet to it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

In the pic of you reaching around the tailhead, you're missing the ligs. The idea is to find the ligs, not to reach around the tailhead.  On a non-preggo doe, you can reach around the tailhead if you try too low on the spine, more towards the tail. 

she still looks a ways off to me in those pics. Not uddered up at all, and vulva still very tight. Though, goats don't have a dramatic vulva loosening like sheep seem to... when I stayed at the sheep barn here at MSU to do lamb watch, I was amazed by the sheep vulvas, lmao.

I've learned a lot about calcium homeostasis and I do not give any calcium pre-kidding. In fact, research in dairy cattle shows that being a little deficient in calcium in late pregnancy helps to improve proper calcium homeostasis in cows at calving, and that feeding excess calcium pre-calving reduces the animals' ability to maintain calcium homeostasis as is necessary during parturition. No reason to believe goats are any different. I do however, start feeding alfalfa pellets post-kidding and will dose a doe with calcium the day of kidding with CMPK if I feel she needs it. I use the paste. People say it's caustic, just be sure to wipe it off of your skin and the goats' lips if it gets everywhere, and it should be fine. It doesn't taste good, but it's the most convenient for me to give. I've given it to a few animals post-kidding and never regretted it. They act about the same when I give cydectin for deworming, or any other nasty tasting oral drench.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Mygoat & hold off on the CMPK, glad you got it though but I give it to my girls the day they kid when I see them in labor just as a precautionary measure. I know it's not going to hurt them but it may help kinda thing.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

mygoat said:


> I've learned a lot about calcium homeostasis and I do not give any calcium pre-kidding. In fact, research in dairy cattle shows that being a little deficient in calcium in late pregnancy helps to improve proper calcium homeostasis in cows at calving, and that feeding excess calcium pre-calving reduces the animals' ability to maintain calcium homeostasis as is necessary during parturition.


I'm used to the dry diet of dairy cows and also treated my dairy goats in the same way. Coming back to this after a few years absence, I've questioned the diets others are feeding their goats prior to freshening but thought information had changed with new research. I'm really out of the loop but still planned to feed my dairy does the same way I've always fed. Food can debilitate as much as it can support. I feel that cmpk is too caustic and can cause some additional problems when a doe is already having problems. This is just my personal thought based on my limited experience. Not trying to tell others not to give it - it can save the life of the doe - but ideally we should be providing a supportive diet that will reduce pre or post parturition nutiritional deficiencies. Calcium is a biggy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mygoat said:


> I've learned a lot about calcium homeostasis and I do not give any calcium pre-kidding. In fact, research in dairy cattle shows that being a little deficient in calcium in late pregnancy helps to improve proper calcium homeostasis in cows at calving, and that feeding excess calcium pre-calving reduces the animals' ability to maintain calcium homeostasis as is necessary during parturition. No reason to believe goats are any different. I do however, start feeding alfalfa pellets post-kidding and will dose a doe with calcium the day of kidding with CMPK if I feel she needs it. I use the paste. People say it's caustic, just be sure to wipe it off of your skin and the goats' lips if it gets everywhere, and it should be fine. It doesn't taste good, but it's the most convenient for me to give. I've given it to a few animals post-kidding and never regretted it. They act about the same when I give cydectin for deworming, or any other nasty tasting oral drench.


I have had great success in supplementing with CMPK when a goat is heavy bred and struggling. I don't use it prophylactically, only when it is indicated.

While I am sure that the research on cows is encouraging, I'm still on the fence when it comes to applying bovine findings to caprine animals. Goats are, as we have noted on many occasions, more like deer than they are like cows. 

<shrug> Maybe my gals are just oddballs, I don't know... But I do know that the extra boost when their bodies are working so hard in pregnancy works for them.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I appreciate all the help and advice from everyone. Has anyone said how much liquid cmpk to give her... And when I should do I
It? I'm not sure how they act if they need it but I'll be on the look out and keep you all updated  that way you can tell me if she needs it or not.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

What percentage of a cow's body weight is a newborn calf, compared to multiple kids in a doe? I am curious how or how much that effects the calcium needs of a doe.



mygoat said:


> Though, goats don't have a dramatic vulva loosening like sheep seem to... when I stayed at the sheep barn here at MSU to do lamb watch, I was amazed by the sheep vulvas, lmao.


OMG, I know exactly what you mean!! When I first got sheep, I was like, holy crap, you are going to lamb any minute, and it would be a month later--because of how floppy they get. No wonder sheep have so many more problems with vaginal prolapse than goats...


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Depends on breed of cow and of bull. My Jersey would have calves around 80 lbs and she was about 800 pounds. My Guernsey, bred to a Jersey bull had a small calf of about 80 - 90 pounds and she was about 900 lbs.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well her ligs went away, then came back Ever so slightly, but now they are gone again....her pooch is super puffy now and opened, and she's leaking a yellow goop, not a stream, but a drip...I think. Every time I go out she's rubbing on something or my perverted little beagle pup is licking her lady parts...so not sure but as of when he quit licking, it was a drip.  her sides are more caved in now then this morning...still no dramatic huge bag though. The previous breeder never did get back to me so I don't know if she bags up before or after. 

Plus we have an ice storm warning for tomorrow morning. ..go figure


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel the oral CMPK the day they kid is not going to hurt them & may just help with sluggish labor, etc. so I give it most of the time. My does' love it, doesn't burn their mouths & I give about 30cc when they kid or are in labor/just before. Wether you give it is up to you. Just keep a real close eye on her & if you think she's in labor & could benefit from a little extra then give it to her.

She might be getting ready to kid since there's a storm warning for you, that would be most of our luck when it comes to goats.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Help help help!!# ok, last night and this morning she was fine. No changes. She seemed a bit drained so I have her just ten cc's oh the cmpk about seven pm. This morning, still normal. Just laying down. Chewing cud. Ate breakfast, or some of it. Went inside. Came back two hours later...now she's not eating. Not chewing cud. Not laying down. She has a long thick goob of white yellow discharge hanging. She is stand offish unless I sit, then she's all up on me. My question is and I am freaking out!!!! She has soft poop. Like little cow Patties. What is wrong!!!! PS were in the I've storm. She still doesn't have a bag of milk. And I am a dumbass, sorry,  who didn't think to buy colostrum powder. Super scared right now. Is this normal. Please talk to me


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

It keep tangling in her fur, but hers some of it. What is this??


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure about the pooh but the white goo I would say she is going to kid within 12 hours..are her ligaments gone or soft?


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

My does would stand in a corner for a bit then go eat then stand in a corner and they did that during early labor.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Her ligaments are gone and the area around then is smooshy...and the tail looks like its not connected to her spine...does that make sense?? Idk. She's still in the corner grinding her teeth. Belching and staring....I'm so worried. Plus my husband is in Texas, so is just me, the ice storm and my four kids...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I have no experience I swear. Geesh. The first goat I delivered was injured and old, I had to do all the work, go in, twist them right, pull them out. She had no signs other than grunting and pushing. 
The second goat I had, had no signs but delivered a boy all on her own. And i mean...no signs!! Found him that day. The third goat, had the ligs, huge bags, and streaming....
This one....no ligs, not hungry or thirsty, not laying down, not talking to kids, keeps licking the air. No bag, is backed into a corner staring at the wall. Grinding her teeth.... Repositioning her back like it hurts and stretching, and the goo. Why can't all goats be the same.



Did I mention you all are the most incredible people I know. I'd be running around like a chicken with my head cut of if I couldn't act foolish and vent like a raving lunatic to you all. :thumbup::what:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

That white stuff is just hoo goo. She's not serious until you see clear, amber-colored goo hanging down in a big rope.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Breathe, get your gloves, lube, naval dip, lots of towels, the CMPK, etc. all together so when the time is right you can grab it & go.
Just keep a close eye on her. Sounds like she's may be getting ready but with goats they fool us sometimes.
Hang in there & remember to breathe!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you guys. All the medical bag is ready and waiting. Ive been watching her closely. SHe is acting way different. Lol. And grinding her teeth so hard it makes me cringe. Is there anything i should do or be concerned about with the stool. Its now diarhhea. ill post pics of her soon.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Her poo may just be like it is if kidding is imminent.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Phew. I've had some say yes its normal, don't worry, means its time. But then I've read forums and over searched it to the point where I'm scared.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The app is only letting me upload one pic at a time


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tried offering her molasses and her favorite treats...she isn't eating anything. Poor girl


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

This wasn't like this yesterday... Great timing Miss Trouble


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

PS...her companion, Miss Cottonball...is ready to"kid" also.lol
Must be this gorgeous sunny weather were having


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope she has them babies soon & all is well so we all can quit worrying! She'll have us all Batty!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree. I an sitting in the barn in twenty degree weather watching her nest and squat and grind....:what: she hasn't laid down once in five hours. I keep peeking in her stall to check...same corner. Same stare. My poor sweet girl.  still not eating...I guess well know soon enough what her "normal" is. She is definitely different that my others.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you given her any of the oral Cal MPK from TSC to see if that will help her? 
The one picture looks like she's pushing her head against the wall? Maybe she's getting babies into position.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

How often should I give the cmpk


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I gave her some last night, but not yet today. I'm afraid to stress her and didn't know how often would be ok...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually only give it once when they are ready to kid or shortly after, have never given it more than once but I don't think it will hurt her to give it to her now.
Hopefully someone else will jump in to reassure us both on that question.

Does she seem in distress or just like she's getting ready?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

she doesnt seem distressed persay, just has this far away stare and bewildered look. head against the wall. not eating or laying down.. just getting ready i guess....or faking it really well to fulfill "The Code":bouncy:


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

The white goo looks like her mucous plug coming out. She looks to be in labor by your description and other pics. Sounds like you will have babies soon, I hope! And of course she is kidding at the worst time. For one, she's a goat...for two, you named her Trouble...what else would you expect!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol...she was named trouble when I got her ;-) and she been plenty of it. I don't think she was treated very well by her last owner, not the original breeder, but the one after that, because she doesn't like people or to be touched or nothing. She's content to just be left alone.  until, now...she's still pretty skittish, although she's more accepting of me right now:thumbup: she finally is laying down after not doing so all day.... I'm hoping for babies soon. Praying consistently more like it!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Man, I dunno...

The tooth grinding and far away look have me puzzled.... Generally, I don't like to stick my hand in the birth canal unless there's something happening, and those pics really don't look like there's any progress.

Is she actively pushing, or just standing there uncomfortably?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

well she was just standing there uncomfortable all day. She finally laid down and hasnt gotten up since. Shes kinda slightly rolling back and forth. pushing her head against the stall wall, and still has the thick slimy yellowish goop, but nothing else is going on.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

They do that right before kidding a lot of times. If she starts grunting/straining/seeming to hold her breath and stretch out her leg, and you see no progress, I'd get in there and see what you can feel.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Your kitty looks kind of like mine. She is the self-proclaimed Queen of the World, and the Universe, and All the Rooms in the House. 

My daughters even made the mistake of clipping a crown to her and she climbed up into the top of the closet so they couldn't get it back.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh she is purrrrdy, lol she does look like mine.  well, she's actually my six year olds cat. She makes sure I know it too. And I made the mistake of letting her out to pee today and she hadn't come back in....I Hope she isn't out having those babies


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

My midnight delirious update on the infamous, "TrOuBLe" !!! It has been a long day, and I officially won the worlds worst mother award as I left my kids to tend to themselves most the day....:thumbdown:
Well not really, but I definitely spent a lot of time watching my goat, and letting the kids watch too many movies
I spent a half hour at a time every hour since ten a.m. in the barn. And then the last four hours straight. My wonderfully well behaved and very concerned children didn't mind...

Anyways, she's now eating again, poo is thickening back up and she's up walking, and stretching a lot. This all happening in just the last hour. 
My toes are officially frost bitten from the cold. And I'm so worried about how cold it is that I hung blankets all around her stall to try and take out the slight chilling breeze. Its 15Â° here and sleeting and blowing like crazy. The barn is fully closed, but the crack between the double doors, and the gap all along the top of the building...the venting areas, allow wind in. I put the other four goats, calf, and 900 lb steer in the stalls around her to generate heat....ha!....I'm worried about the babies. I have a ton of straw in there, a blanket, towels to dry them thoroughly, and a brand new heat lamp with 250 watt infrared bulb. But really, its still cold. 
Anyways I'm going to rest my eyes for two hours, and go back out. I just know this will be when she has them


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well its a quarter to five and still nothing. Been in here for an hour. She's doing a lot of stretching her back and legs, standing high on her toes, and is now eating. I gave her a hand full of sweet feed to give her some energy. She doesn't seem stressed or in pain at all. No visible contractions or pushing, but definitely close. I'm in the middle of moving her from the barn to the incubation room. It completely sealed up and much warmer. This barn is just to cold right now. the hubby is a few hours away and I expect he should be home by mid morning....if she doesn't do something soon, I'll go in for a pelvic


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm keeping up with your situation, and praying all goes well for you and for Trouble!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> I have a ton of straw in there, a blanket, towels to dry them thoroughly, and a brand new heat lamp with 250 watt infrared bulb. But really, its still cold.


Be ever, ever so careful with that heat lamp, please please please.

When I see "ton of straw" and "heat lamp" in the same sentence, I become concerned.

I recommend hot water bottles. Better you should have to spend the time replenishing hot water, than to have to dig out what's left of your barn due to a fire.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The straw is more around the edges of the stall, and then theres a big "Hole" or nest where the heat lamp is. But i will and have been keeping a very close eye on it. Hot water bottles??? Like actual plastic bottles or those rubber ones??

Still no change. Theres no goop. Ligs are still gone. She seems paranoid. she was doing a lot of stretching and pawing the ground this morning. 
i tried to give her a pelvic exam about an hour ago and she wouldnt let me in. All i got was one finger in her. She clamped down. Not a contraction. Justsome serious Kegels. The other day is was looser, so i know its just her being a butt. Then she ran to the other side of bthe stall. My hubby is stuck in bad weather in Arkansas and is going 25mph for the next 210 miles so i expect he wont be here anytime soon. I need help holding her but being as how we have 6-9 inches of ice and snow and the roads are a catastrophe....im alone. Im worried....and im exhausted. 5 hours sleep the night before last, and only three hours last night. i just dont know....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF I CAN OR SHOULD GIVE HER THE CMPK AGAIN...? sHE JUST ISNT DOING ANYTHING ANYMORE, AS WHERE SHE WAS AT LEAST ACTING LIKE SHE WAS PREPARING YESTERDAY...I GAVE 10CC'S OF THE CMPK 38 HOURS AGO. I THINK SHE NEEDS A BOOST.....AND THEN AFTER HER, IM CHUGGING THE BOTTLE. :teehee: LOL. jK..


Um, just noticed this is in all caps. Oops.:shrug:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

More CMPK surely will not hurt!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> The straw is more around the edges of the stall, and then theres a big "Hole" or nest where the heat lamp is. But i will and have been keeping a very close eye on it. Hot water bottles??? Like actual plastic bottles or those rubber ones??


No, I just save laundry detergent bottles. They hold hot water w/o leaking, and the kids will snuggle into them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

How much does she weigh, Miranda?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I'm sending good luck to you and guessing triplets! The white your seeing is just the mucous plug. Amber is what you are looking for.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I would guess, that she weighs about 70-80 pounds. but not totally sure. no scale. I will try the detergent bottles. I also have some two liters the kids used for science projects.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in no way proud of this photo, lol, but thought I'd share. I sat down a couple hours ago to eat a sandwich with the kids, and watch, "wreck it ralph"...., and evidently fell asleep. when I woke up my two older ones were standing above me saying, "mom fell asleep with her wet bibs on...again."....
Little turds snapped this.....:what:


I love my babies!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have fallen asleep doing dishes. Yup standing up. Hands in water. Snoring.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL, that's talent, myheaven. I once fell asleep in a kidding pen with a doe in labor. Had my insulated coveralls on and it was a decently warm day anyway, lots of straw...it was quite comfy in there. LOL


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I would love to fall asleep in the straw....however its still only 20 degrees. lol.
I dont know ive been this tired in a long time.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Last time I almost fell asleep in the kidding stall...

My hat started burning under the heat lamp and "woke" me up because it stunk so bad. That's my luck, I guess, lol. Worst thing is that I was borrowing that hat... it wasn't mine. :grump:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

We are still goopy. She lost the first bit of mucous on Wednesday. Then nothing until yesterday....and its been big glops since then. She's confusing me


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

She's not floppy enough. She still looks too puckered.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

That's just the mucous plug. Could be another week.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup, still mucous plug coming out. They can lose it some at a time.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess she's just been getting ready all this weekend then. :thumbup:
I've decided not to watch as much, she wears me out lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I went and did some stuff today. Came home is this is her as of now



*the goo is no longer that solid white color. Its clear, and yellow.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

App will only let me post one at a time.
Are we"puckered" still?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

And I think she's dropped even more,....or so the DH says


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I think she has a little ways to go . When their bellies drop you know and you start wondering if they already kidded on you. I would say she is getting a bit closer but she doesn't have the puffy vulva look yet either.

She is a cutie pie either way .

Justine


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont have any goats....but I got hooked on this thread the other day....and I am ready for some babies...:whistlin:

This is why when I was breeding horses, I started sending my mares to a foaling barn. They drive you nuts.. I remember laying in bed one night looking on the foaling cam...and swore I saw a foal laying in the stall, put my bathrobe on went on to the barn(it was about 2am) got to the stall and there was nothing there but my mare...ugh it was a shadow of her tail on the shavings. Mare thought I had lost my mind...i practically did..lol

Wishing you and your girl a happy and successfully birthing...look forward to seeing the babies.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> I think she has a little ways to go . When their bellies drop you know and you start wondering if they already kidded on you. I would say she is getting a bit closer but she doesn't have the puffy vulva look yet either.
> 
> She is a cutie pie either way .
> 
> Justine





No....your supposed to say....oh yes Miranda, she will have babies in exactly two hours!#! 
Lol..
I told my husband she needs one of those turkey popping things that pops when she's ready.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think she's got a week to go. She isn't puuuphy at ALL.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> No....your supposed to say....oh yes Miranda, she will have babies in exactly two hours!#!
> Lol..
> I told my husband she needs one of those turkey popping things that pops when she's ready.


Haha wouldn't that be awesome if all goats came with that? I will know how you feel soon though. My does are due starting on the 7th though they could technically go now. I thankfully or unthankfully am laid up sick so I can't drive myself crazy doing tons of butt checks. I do agree with Alice though I would say at least a week if not two weeks before she goes.

Justine


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

MirandaT said:


> No....your supposed to say....oh yes Miranda, she will have babies in exactly two hours!#!
> Lol..
> I told my husband she needs one of those turkey popping things that pops when she's ready.


:rotfl::rotfl:ur a great goat momma  
one week more methinks... less than 10,000 minutes. i believe our concern and care for our girls should earn us credits at tractor supply or something.... . nice to read ur thread and see your concern and :hair .... some of have been there and done that but ht doesn't have a t-shirt! yet


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

no!! nooooo!..got thru the whole thing and no baby pics???

Go Trouble..go!! LOL!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wish I still had the words to the song I stole from Tom Petty when I was waiting for my Trub to kid.

Must have driven y'all crazy the weeks before she kidded out... But all of you were so good and sweet and encouraging...

That's why I still hang out here.


----------



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

From http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/6459664-post35.html :

"The [Goat] Waiting
(to the tune of Tom Petty's classic)

Oh, goatie girl, don't you feel like kidding right now?
Don't you want to lay your heavy burden down?
Well, I never knew you'd hold out like this.
Don't it feel like maybe you want to pass those kids?
Goatie, we know you're ticked off over something I did,
But you've got me to the point where I'm flipping my lid,
I said Hey, Goat! Hey, Goat! Hey, hey, hey...

(Goat response)
Hooman, you can wait a while,
In out and out my shed like you're in a turnstile.
I've got you runnin' and it's makin' me smile!
Hoooooman, you can wait... a.... while."

-- by Pony!


----------



## n9viw (Jan 30, 2005)

Another one I found, from http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/4333224-post2.html :

"Oh, goat girl don't you feel like kidding right now? 
Don't you know that it's day 151?
Now, I never knew such sleepless nights.
Don't it feel like I may never sleep again?
Goatie, I know better than to try to pretend,
You're making me crazy and it's never gonna end

I said Hey, goat! Hey, goat! Hey, ay, ay, ay.

The waiting is the hardest part;
This doe is getting bigger than a barn.
I take it on faith that she's really tryin' hard,
But the waiting is the hardest part."

(I guess this was the original.)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for digging those up, Love! Never thought to google it.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

That's still whitish clear. Most of my goats don't really drop noticeably. Some of them do, though.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a bummer when you don't have a due date! Hang in there!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes it is. Ugh. She's the first one we don't have an exact date on. Our other does did their business all day long right out in the open....she acted like she hated him and did it at night where no one could see. I want even sure she ever did the business, so I took her out and put in the next one, thought maybe she needed more time to acclimate or heal, because when we bought her she was super skinny and had been feeding a bunch of orphans, also was very malnourished....sure enough though she took. Just don't know which day.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thought you all might enjoy this,....yesterday the local news asked us what we were doing for Fat Tuesday, and national Pancake Day..I responded and sure enough they plastered my awesome response on the TV. So I took a pic of it...Trouble and I are famous.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I just posted a new thread. Line breeding vs inbreeding. I'd appreciate if you all would check it out and give me advice. Thanks. 

PS, no change in Trouble today. Still pregnant....still stringing me along. That clearish yellow, white, goo is gone.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing new

Boooooo



On the plus side, Luckily she's waiting for warmer weather


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I have another question. My nine month old doe has a white sticky discharge. She's only been around the boys a few times, mostly because she can squeeze under the gates if they're not positioned just right. How do I know if it pregnant mucous or if she is in heat?? I've never seen them take an interest in mounting her, or chasing her. She isn't exhibiting any signs of anything, other than this.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

If she has an udder, she's pregnant, if she doesn't have an udder, it's just heat goop.  To me it looks like heat.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Praise the Lord. No utter. But I squeezed her teets area when I checked and there's like little glands under the teets. Very small, like testicles, but not an utter. Is that normal? Is that the mammary area that will fill with milk when she is pregnant.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Update on trouble. Right now the girls are locked in a fenced yard so the boys can run out and eat. Trouble keeps walking to an empty corner where there is no other does and just stands there. If some one comes up to her, she leaves. Also she's leaking a very small bit of goo that is translucent and kind of orange....not getting my hopes up. 

Also, she keeps walking up to me and licking me and resting her head on me and taking in a faint hushed voice. This from a goat who acts basically wild when I get near. She's never been this fond of me. Then she started yelling and head butting the other goat that walked up to me. LOL

And her bag has not gotten much bigger, however the nipples are no longer long and cylinder shaped, they look like cones now.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

The orange is what your looking for. We call that amber.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like she is in early labor. Stay out there with her as much as possible, sounds like you'll have babies soon.  once I get on my computer I will post a pic of Amber goop.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Its not like a big giant gunk though. Its just a little thin string. I'm scared it'll just all clear up again and she'll forget all about it.lol


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like she is getting closer . It doesn't have to be a lot of amber goo at first. Now I need to go yell at my girls to get a move on. First mammabooh's doe and now your doe while mine are not doing anything .

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, go out anyway. any orange goop is amniotic fluid, which always means babies. You might be scared that it will clear up and you will be bummed out, but you will be WAY more bummed out if you disregard it and miss her kidding!  Here's a pic of amniotic fluid. Now, I know your doe has nothing like THIS going on, but it's an example of the color, not the amount, lol.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Am I wrong? Is this mucous??? And is it the right color??


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought at first it was just stained from urine, but she whipped it off and it came back.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thought this was cute. She was loving on and calling her boyfriend.. Cisco <3 Trouble


----------



## horsecrazy100 (Jan 21, 2014)

My doe has the same small amount and same colour mucous. I bought her bred and don't know her due date.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Horsecrazy, how long has it been going on


----------



## horsecrazy100 (Jan 21, 2014)

About 2 days. But no major udder development. Slight udder with cone shaped teats as well, but still "saggy udder", not full at all yet. Ligaments are somewhat looser but not by any means loose. Although I'm also new to the kidding stuff so am totally going off stuff I've researched. 

She was ultrasounded about a week ago and was definitely pregnant but their not so high tech equipment couldn't tell me dates at all. Anytime between the end of January and the end of April are my possibilities since she spent quite a while with their buck.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would keep a real close eye on her especially with these temps'.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Temps? Because its cold....?
Or because it has been cold and there's snow on the ground, but supposed to jump to near sixty tomorrow.lol....

Nothing new. No addition special orange goo. No babies...no fair!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

horsecrazy100 said:


> About 2 days. But no major udder development. Slight udder with cone shaped teats as well, but still "saggy udder", not full at all yet. Ligaments are somewhat looser but not by any means loose. Although I'm also new to the kidding stuff so am totally going off stuff I've researched.
> 
> She was ultrasounded about a week ago and was definitely pregnant but their not so high tech equipment couldn't tell me dates at all. Anytime between the end of January and the end of April are my possibilities since she spent quite a while with their buck.



Usually the bag should be huge and tight. This much I know, however, my mama here is no where near the cow utter she should be and usually has been in the past....or so I'm told. Also, my very smart breeder friend who owned her first, says a lot of her big Milkers are not bagging up til after delivery because of the long winter and lack of fresh forage.....:thumbdown:

So...I'm not sure. Trouble's ligs have gone away twice and come back both times, right now I can't feel them, but I'm not holding my breath...chances are I'm wrong again.lol
She's laying on the ground, chewing, and breathing, and I'm waiting

So far, she started to loose her plug eight days ago, or at least that's when I noticed. She's stretched to put the babies in position, she went on and off her food, pawed the ground, pushed her head against the wall for two days, nested, baby talked,....basically pulled every sign she could to trick me. 

Look up the does code of honor.

Hopefully yours goes soon. I suggest you invest in a baby monitor...otherwise you'll be stuck in the barn in twenty degree weather at 3am like me.:what:


Truth be told, I had one, until the cord swayed a little low and she chewed it in half...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Somebody had got to sit here and talk to me. 

I noticed Earlier today, that she would kick or stomp her back leg every thirty minutes or so. Figured she was ticked off about something. However she's laying down in her stall now, and twice I've noticed her jump, without getting up, kinda like she's startled, and them stay breathing loud. First one at 7:43, second time at 7:49. Waiting for another....could this be a contraction pain????
Remember, I'm not getting my hopes up. The only reason I think she might go is because my favorite show (#Reign) comes on in a few minutes and I'm still in the barn.lol.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have had a few girls not get a tight udder.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well the jumping every six minutes theory is a bust...she's just laying there and breathing loudly. I'm about to go inside and warm up, gather the towels, and check again in a while


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing is going on. 
This girl is going to bed....will update in the morning....maybe not normal hours of the morning, but definitely after midnight


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing...2:10am.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Your going to Love those babies even more when they get here for putting you through all this!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh don't I know it
I was praying hard she'd have them last night because my dad is coming to visit today....but....nope. She's out running about, eating, and being not in labor...
OH COME ON TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

You know she is going to wait till you are so exhausted and you will miss the whole thing!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No doubt. I'm still hopeful she will do it today... And soon.
I know they like to have them at ungodly wee hours of the morning, but I have had a goat kid at 8am, 11am, and 2 am.... So I'm hopeful we could do another day time labor.lol
..

I think I'll put her on the Stantion and give her a pelvic exam, just to see if anything has changed in five days. Get a better idea of how close or far we are. Last time I checked I could only get one finger in. Soooo....

If not, I'll go about my business. My dad is coming over to talk about us building him a cottage on the property. He is in cancer remission, and his health is declining again. He lives forty minutes away. He's the reason I left sunny San Diego for small town Kentucky. So, my husband had drawn up plans for a small house so I can take care of him. We've already got water and power to the site, just have to go over plans. We have been working tirelessly to get our credit and bills paid down so we could build our own house this year....however, I think it'll have to wait
But, its all good. I love my daddy.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

PS. Does anyone on here live in western KY???
Would be nice to have a goat friend close by.:thumbup:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WHAAAATTT??? Nothing yet??? She's driving US nutts, too!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol...good to know my cyber friends feel my pain. Lol

Cute moment for the day....


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

MirandaT said:


> PS. Does anyone on here live in western KY???
> Would be nice to have a goat friend close by.:thumbup:


We are hoping to move to kentucky, just waiting for our paperwork to be approved and our moving orders.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Did a pelvic exam a few hours ago. Got two fingers in there easily. Three was snug. Can't feel anything. I'm assuming she's never going to go into labor. Just act like it to punish me for loving her too much. 
Ugh. How quickly can she go from three fingers to open enough to fit a fist or a baby? Am I looking at like another week before she is loose....because I'm hoping to go out tonight. But don't want to leave if she could possibly have them.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Honestly I gave up trying to guess how long it takes a doe to go from zero to sixty. Mainly because I swear they change it up every year LOL. Seriously though I think it is hard to know for sure. Once they are in full blown labor you are looking at an hour maybe before kids but other than that it is all guess work for me. I do hope either she goes before you have to leave or she waits for you.

Justine


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Any news? I'm on pins and needles!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No kids yet. But she's acting funny today, walking ten feet, stopping for a few minutes with her tail straight out, then take a few steps, then stop....plus my daughters cat just had kittens and the weather is 60Â° today, so maybe today is the day


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Do I see 4 kittens? AWWWWWWW!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. She had four kittens, and then four hours later she had the fifth..lol....
Four fluffy white kittens and one tortoise shell.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No big change with Trouble, except she's laying on the floor breathing heavy through her nostrils. No discharge. No changes that I haven't reported....except she's laying her head on her belly, and whipping her tail frantically, and every time she burps up cud, she just swallows it...she doesn't even chew it....
Are we getting close??
I dare not think it possible:banghead:


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

That could mean business! Hope you've got a good supply of towels, she looks big! Dang, I was about to go to bed! Now I've got to stay up, curiosity has got the cat.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol...she's been playing me for a fool now for over a week though. Still laying down, still breathing hard...but her business end has no goop, no mucous, nothing. She's had it for a week straight, now today...blugh. However it is opened....:what:
I'm so confused and tired and stressed. And cold...lol...very cold. Praying for babies soon. 

I'm going inside and have finally set up the baby monitor. Don't lose sleep on our account, she'll have you half mad too


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I don't know if this will make you feel better or worse. Ginny didn't have any goo or mucus prior to getting very serious about pushing. Only goo was when the feet showed up. So I am not sure if that will help in your case or make you go more batty . Something my mom always told me was "they can't stay pregnant forever" so there is an end in sight. Hang in there Miranda!

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hangin .... By the skin of my teeth. Lol. No babies yet. No crazy weather coming, or full moons either. Time to call in a voodoo doctor. Lol ah, the joys of kidding


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lets talk baby names, (I'm sure my persistent updating is driving you all crazy) I'm usually such a relaxed and carefree person. Lol

So, since my goat is back to doing absolutely nothing...lets talk baby names. Last year was a "D" year for us. ----, Dito, Dorothy, Delbert, Daisy, and Dexter.
The year before that we had Cisco, Cadence, Carlee and Coal.

I don't know if this year I should go with"F" names or just change it up....

Ideas? 
I love odd ball names like Ranger, Dare, River, Corral, Dallas, Stormy, Trace, Selah, etc....

Or there's the option of going with the "F" names idea......Francesca, (Franky), Flounder, Felicity, Favor, Fannah, Fern, Feyah, Fancy, Fay, Finny, Foxy, France, Frost, Freedom, Flip, Farrah etc....

Or we even tried to think up ideas like candy, or colors in different languages, or flowers.

Orchid, Calendula (Callie), Rosey....

Help me out with this ;-) lets kill some time. Add some ideas too




Even thought we could go with names like the mom, Trouble.... Her kids could be, Chaos, Danger, Drama...lol


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

Isn't this an "E" year? Or does E get skipped. I've been trying to think of E names for mine.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought some one told me that you don't do vowels when you tattoo....though I'm not sure. Do I just skipped e.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

This is am E year. No clue on what gets skipped or not :/. Okay is Trouble doing anything yet? I will send my baby vibes your way if not .


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing!!! Nothing!!! Nothing!!!


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are some name suggestions... Molasses (as in as slow as!), Dillydally, Pokey, Dawdle...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No kidding. Lol


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

First mistake: Naming her Trouble. 

It'll happen. No one - animal or human - was ever pregnant forever.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I heard on Discovery Channel like 6 years ago that some person stayed pregnant for 50 years. Supposedly it's true - LOL. Hopefully Trouble won't follow her lead. 

But... seriously, she will pop at some point. Think of it like a balloon... at some point it deflates... lol!

I waited until Day 156 for my Nigerian to pop out a single buckling with his elbows back. yay. I almost stuck my whole arm up there just to pull out some magical hidden doeling. My two other goats missed so I'm not getting any babies this year. I've never had a girl anything walk in my barn (besides myself, of course, lol)... meaning no goat (or sheep for that matter) has ever had a girl here. And just my luck... my two does don't get pregnant so I'm missing out on the doe year.... GRRRRR

It could be worse, lol!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Here she is today


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

And...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Trying to get a non blurry picture.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh.
.come on babies


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Guessing she has a week or so to go still. Vulva is way too tight and long. She also doesn't look like she's dropped.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh yeah I don't see her going for at least another week maybe two. Her vulva hasn't started getting poofy at all and you are right Grace she hasn't dropped yet.

Sorry Miranda but I think you have a bit to go yet . But she is pregnant!

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Just put her up in the Barn and she's now leaking this gooey stuff. Its not thick like it was before, its almost like oil....its dripping...

I put her in the stall, and she laid down and started breathing really fast...she's almost like panting, and stretching her back legs out and curling her lip...and talking

If she waits another week...good golly. Lol


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree at the least a week. She's way too tight and puckered.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"E" names! Excalibur, Escalade, Ernesto, Epitome, Euphoria, Exclusive Edition, Excuses - Excuses, Esperanza, Et Cetera.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like mucous plug and she peed so it is dripping.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Pregnant goats have discharge sometimes whenever in pregnancy, but especially towards the end.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

:hair


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I've just found this thread and I have to say it could have been us watching our pregnant doe, Ava. We don't have a due date (our own fault) and she's been keeping us guessing. She's much poochier than Trouble, and has had an enormous udder (very close to the ground) for about two weeks. It's not tight but it's huge. We keep thinking any day now, too! And, then something changes that makes us think another week, another week.

I'm looking forward to kid pics once Trouble's babies arrive! Hang in there.


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Bumping up - any news???


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No. No change, or babies. Im going crazy here. Im guessing she got knocked up at the end of her time in there. Cadence is due to kid around the 24th. And they were a couple weeks apart. Unless she was tagged days before i put cadence in then my guess would be closer to the 20th. I just dont know. Like i said when I got her she was malnuriched, and skinny. I spent a few months buuilding her back up to a healthy state, and then put her in with him at the beginning of October. She acted skiddish with him at first. Never seen them mount or lock up, so when i took her out, i assumed nothing happened. Put cadence in, and took her out a week later. Her 145 is the 24th. Trouble wasnt with Cisco again, until late December, Early January when he busted out. He didnt go near her though....so no other possible breeding dates. Oct 1-20 is my window. I just dont know.....Either way, Im still waiting. I will post some pictures soon to show you all, you can tell me if you detect change. I still remain concerned because all the heavy fast breathing, goop, loss and gaining of ligs, etc. The babies are still alive though. I felt them kicking three days ago. She still is pawing the ground, rubbing her sides on everything, eating and drinking. So i havent done a pelvic or anything to stress her. Her previous owner, the one who she was born too, said she never seen her go more than 5 days losing her mucous plug.....:facepalm:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

We have little wax plus on the teets.....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Sides are even more sunk in...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh sunken sides are a good thing! She is getting closer .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Fed her this morning, while I also threw scratch down for the chickens. Usually she scarfs hers down and runs for the chicken feed. Always!!! Well this morning she is just standing near it with her head down kinda gazing and breathing...not doing any feed stealing. That worries me. I don't know if she is ill or if she's in pain or of labor is closer. 

I have also started to brush her. I hadn't brushed her all winter because that real soft cashmere type winter fur would come out and I was afraid shed loose too much of her coat and freeze. Lol....she seems to be enjoying that. So this morning I'm just brushing her and watching her real close


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

In your last photo she is looking a lot closer, naturally since time rolls forward  This has all been great experience for you and for many others. Good job with the descriptions and photos. Your thread can be a reference for some who are experiencing their first upcoming freshening.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you. Lol...it has certainly been a long journey with her.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Hollow hips are a good sign that she's getting closer! I'm no expert by any means but with us, poochiness seems to be a telling sign. My Ava kidded this morning so Trouble is sure to follow, hopefully soon.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like she's getting closer, hang in there!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Front feet are up on everything. Stretching, arching standing alone.....hmmm


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> Front feet are up on everything. Stretching, arching standing alone.....hmmm


Sounds like she is getting kids into position . I am guessing in the next few days you will have kiddos!

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Winnie stood for most of the day last Saturday with her front end raised...had her babies in the afternoon. Maybe today will be the day for Trouble's kids to make their appearance!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I like to hear.

I'm watching and wishing


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MirandaT said:


> Usually the bag should be huge and tight. This much I know, however, my mama here is no where near the cow utter she should be and usually has been in the past....or so I'm told. Also, my very smart breeder friend who owned her first, says a lot of her big Milkers are not bagging up til after delivery because of the long winter and lack of fresh forage.....:thumbdown:
> 
> So...I'm not sure. Trouble's ligs have gone away twice and come back both times, right now I can't feel them, but I'm not holding my breath...chances are I'm wrong again.lol
> She's laying on the ground, chewing, and breathing, and I'm waiting
> ...


Head up against the wall,...... I had to bring this over,might cheer you up.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....and I'm glad everyone has kept on here so long...this is like the worlds longest goat forum

She's in her stall now, nesting, pawing, up and down up and down......and then stands up and acts weird.


Not getting my hopes up even one teensy bit. 

IN FACT, I REPEAT, TROUBLE.IS.NOT.IN.LABOR.


I Hope she heard me. Don't want to ruin the doe code.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like you will have babies today. Guessing 2 girls 1 boy.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Woot woot :thumbup: I sure Hope so. 

I like your way of thinking. Maybe ill get lucky and have all girls ;-)

Healthy, and strong is all we really care about, but being female is like icing on the cake. Let me tell you, I will be severely disappointed if I get one big buck:what:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel like she's trying to tell me something.........


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't help but crack up when I scroll down and, yep, there it is, a goat's hoo ha. I guess there's a little bit of 11 year child in all of us.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha ha
I can't help but feel like a weirdo every time I take those pictures. Better yet, when a friend comes over and asks if I'm busy or can run to town and I first have to lift up the goats tail and look at her business end to decide if I'm able to leave the house or not. My non goat friends think I'm weird.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, she's running on the walls, pawing still, up and down, panting, flapping her tail...but no other sign that says,....Babies are coming!!!
Pray with me my friends, it's been 17 days since I started this post:thumbdown:

She keeps running her butt on the wall.... What the crap.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

All dry does have wax plugs in their teats. It's not like horses that get a waxy stuff when they are about to kid. I don't know a whole lot about horses, but remember something about that...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Um is it a full moon??


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes! It will be completely full tomorrow. Maybe it will pull some babies


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

go look!! go look!...quads!!:bouncy:


Well I can hope for you!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> Ha ha
> I can't help but feel like a weirdo every time I take those pictures. Better yet, when a friend comes over and asks if I'm busy or can run to town and I first have to lift up the goats tail and look at her business end to decide if I'm able to leave the house or not. My non goat friends think I'm weird.


What's worse is when you have company over and the slide show on your computer is involuntarily running. And of course. .. There are dozens of goats' back ends switching on and off the screen. Oops.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

bee said:


> go look!! go look!...quads!!:bouncy:
> 
> 
> Well I can hope for you!!


I want quads!! Lol...I ran outside to check just cuz you told me to. Guess what..... Nothing. Trouble is a ton of non laboring trouble lol


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Head up against the wall,...... I had to bring this over,might cheer you up.


I laughed so hard! I love it!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

So. We still have no babies. No surprise there. I'm hoping for the full moon tonight to do it. The next time I think a goat is going into labor,.....I'm gonna to wait three weeks before saying anything. I must look like the dumbest goat owner ever. 

this morning she is moving very slow, standing around with her legs spread, talking to me in a small voice. She still looks bewildered, and her vulva is puffy and opened slightly. But all that could mean nothing
Of course the weather is rainy and cold today, and I have to leave at 9-until 1 for church. So chances are she'll try to do it while I'm gone. I'm so exhausted that last night I dreamed the goat gave birth to champion rabbits.... Like twenty of them. 

Yep. I'm so glad you all have stuck with me. I an blessed to have a place to go to learn, whine, and share. Otherwise this month would have been awful long and lonely


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

When it comes to signs of kidding she is irregular.

She didn't not bag up full and tight yet.

She does have cone shaped sideways teets and wax plus in them.

She started losing her plug almost three weeks ago. Went from white, to yellow, to clear. Back to white at times.

she had lost her ligs completely, for sure, only to get them back and loose them three more times.

She has been squatting every few minutes to pee or poo for the last two weeks. 

She's been flagging her tail constantly for three weeks. Even more the last 24 hours.

She's stretching, rolled, and rubbed those babies into position four two weeks. 

She pawed and nested the ground for the last week. 

She's pushed her head against the wall and grinded her teeth for two weeks.

She went off her food twice, had scours once. as of now she won't eat the alfalfa or hay, just sweet feed and grain, and she's picking through it.

Yawns all the time for the last week.

Star gazes and has the blank stare, bewildered look, for two weeks now. 

She jolts and jumps like she's having a painful contraction when she's laying down now for a week.

She distances herself from the herd every few days.

She has talked softly several times over the last two weeks.

She nudges her tummy every few hours and tries to lick her hind end for the last two weeks.

She's been laying down constantly, then standing with her front feet on everything...for two days.

She's dropped three times.

And she's always acted half wild, but suddenly loves me and wants to be near me for the last two weeks.

Did I forget anything...


#signs of labor
#kidding is imminent
#time for babies???

Hope this helps people in the future. 
My other goats are text book laborers. And she was with the first two pregnancies.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

MirandaT said:


> When it comes to signs of kidding she is irregular.
> 
> She didn't not bag up full and tight yet.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, she sounds like a completely normal goat.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

My advice is... stop paying such close attention. Most things you listed are things that no one looks for. Only pay attention for things you look for, not things that you notice. Does that make sense? One day, you will find babies. It might be in a day, maybe a week, but you'll know when she is in labor. Don't stress yourself over it, she'll pop at some point and nothing you do will make anything change.  Wish you could just give goats castor oil to induce labor, though. Lol.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> My advice is... stop paying such close attention. Most things you listed are things that no one looks for. Only pay attention for things you look for, not things that you notice. Does that make sense? One day, you will find babies. It might be in a day, maybe a week, but you'll know when she is in labor. Don't stress yourself over it, she'll pop at some point and nothing you do will make anything change.  Wish you could just give goats castor oil to induce labor, though. Lol.




The time to stop paying such close attention was weeks ago.lol.
However, I love my animals, and I cannot learn if I don't study them, or pay attention to their "normal".

Plus, it's therapeutic in a sense to sit in the freezing barn alone.
you know, without my four kids harranging me or the hubby needing something 

I want to be the best breeder and owner I can, eventually. So I don't mind putting in the time, when I can


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

On the plus side, last night we had a low pressure system and it was a full moon....I waited, and watched, listened on the monitor all night. nothing happened, her tail was curved I noticed, but other than that nothing really new....

However, this morning, the tail is completely disconnected...and she's leading some goop. She's dropped again, or I'm guessing, because she looks Bony and hungry. Lol.

Not saying anything will happen, but I'll be keeping an eye on her today


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm.. Come on trouble


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

She still doesn't look like she has REALLY dropped... but she could by the end of today. That's more mucous plug, lol. How are her ligaments?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

They are totally gone. where her tail meets her spine is wiggly...does that makes sense. Her tail is flopped to the side of her body. Ligs are undetectable. I don't know that it'll be today because I'm no expert and all three of my goats have had totally different signs. I just enjoy sharing it, so I can get your opinions. Cadence lost a mucous identical to this hours before she kidded. Carlee had none. So I just don't know. I was reading about how the low pressure storms affect birthing, almost more than a full moon, that said...both bring on kidding. Unless there is artificial lighting involved. So I unplugged the heat lamp last night and left her alone to do her business.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

And whenever she lays down or squats, her vulva spreads wide open and almost looks like it's turned inside out...bright pink.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't want to say this just in case I'm wrong... but if her ligs are really that low then I would expect her to be in very early labor already. My doe always got like that before she kidded. Crossing my fingers, gosh dang it! lol!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

That happens to almost all does who are heavily pregnant. I used to mistake it for her being in labor, but learned that it just meant there was a lot of baby pressure.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

To bad you all don't live closer, we could have coffee gatherings on the milk stantions in the barn lol.

Ill take your piece of info with very little hoe of it actually happening. Haha. Every time I get excited, she goes back to doing nothing. 
However, ill be secretly hoping


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> That happens to almost all does who are heavily pregnant. I used to mistake it for her being in labor, but learned that it just meant there was a lot of baby pressure.



Well thank you, see it's good to be a cyber nuisance who updates every bit of relevant and irrelevant signs. I did not know that. I assumed it meant labor was close.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I am wearing out my computer checking this non-progress....tell Trouble she is very close to being in "trouble"....grrrrr!

*giggles*


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

bee said:


> I am wearing out my computer checking this non-progress....tell Trouble she is very close to being in "trouble"....grrrrr!
> 
> *giggles*


I feel ya!! I do apologize for my persistent posting almost a month in advance. For this very reason I highly suggest everyone had a spot on breeding program.lol

This is miserable


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Grace, was also curious....what is it, when the goat stops, stand still, and her vulva starts twitching, quite fast, and making a clapping noise?? Or popping sound.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL! And I would gladly keep you company because I know how udderly (see what I did there?) miserable it can make you! I think I looked at every dang website there was that had pictures of goats kidding.... and finally convinced myself that she was never, EVER going to have them. Then I woke up one morning, after checking on her every hour for 2 weeks, and there were 2 tiny bucklings. That's JUST what I wanted... lol. 

I can usually tell when they are going to kid because they are SO loose around their tailheads and their udders suddenly get super tight. They also look super skinny and I look around for kids, lol. My ND doe that I had.. her tell "tail" sign was when I could put 4 finger around her tail head. Sometimes five. I always knew she was going to kid in the next 24 hours when that happened.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> Grace, was also curious....what is it, when the goat stops, stand still, and her vulva starts twitching, quite fast, and making a clapping noise?? Or popping sound.


Hmm... you see, last time I had a goat kid was in October I think and I don't remember all the tiny details... but maybe she is itchy? That sounds gross but sometimes they get hay stuck up in there, lol.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice...yes I see what you did there lol. Very funny. 
I can put all four fingers around her tail no problem. And the goop is slowing coming out more. Poop is super clumpy, I read somewhere that is a sign. Idk. A moment ago her tail was arched like a rainbow, or half circle. And she's pushing her head against the wall. Well see....she's been nothing but a"trouble" maker since day one
Lol.

But I love her. Hopefully she will still like me when this is all over.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I'm guessing today then.  Yes, clumpy poop has always been a sign for my goats... Sounds like she's having contractions. I bet she's in early labor.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

My friends Lisa, her original mama says "she must think she has the gestation of an elephant". 

There goes the tail again. 

Not a great pic, caught the "tail end" of the possible contraction.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh sounds like you have contractions Miranda! That holding the tail really arched is exactly what my does do when in labor and they have a contraction . BABIES!!!

**added**
Looks like she is very close . Mine always get that "broken tail head" look while in labor and it looks like her tail head is getting more exposed. Now remember it probably will happen tonight if she is just going into labor unless she is fast. But I am going to say it sounds like she is in labor .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Justine, welcome back to the slow as molasses thread. ahaha...I'm just going to run this thread into the ground today :deadhorse:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, looks like babies are on the train ride HOME! woot woot!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> Hey Justine, welcome back to the slow as molasses thread. ahaha...I'm just going to run this thread into the ground today :deadhorse:


Haha I have been here before with some of my does . Shoot I about had a panic attack with Thyme because she wasn't going fast enough and that was just 1 day . You are in good company here .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No more laying down.
She eats, stops, hunches, walks a few feet, licks her sides, repositions her back legs, stops, stares, walks over, takes a bite, does it all again. Is holding her tail funny, uggggghhhhhhh. If this isn't labor, I'm going to rip my hair out


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Watch to see if her vulva sucks in when the does what we think is a contraction. A real contraction will make the vulva look like this.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Mmk.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just read this entire thread from start to the last above post, the first and only time you put this doe in with a buck was last Sept 24th and she stayed there for 2 weeks! she has far passed all possible due date's with that possible breeding.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

That is correct, if she stayed for 2 weeks, her latest due date would be March 6th. Sounds like there was a buck break out.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I had it on my Calendar on my phone, the exact date.....anyways, my sd card burned up, and I couldn't back up the stuff I had in the phone. I could have sworn I put her in on 9-24 because that's the hubby's birthday, and the date I used last year, but the hubby swears it was around mid October that she went in. My other doe is due on the 24th , or around that, of this month. So.....I'm guessing were in the time frame. Like I said....never again with the jacked up breeding schedule. I have decided that on top of putting the reminder in my phone, I've also put it in my farm books, my almanac calendar, and the personal planner.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I use a marker like a sharpie and write important things down on the barm wall, then just paint over them a couple years later:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

momagoat61 said:


> I use a marker like a sharpie and write important things down on the barm wall, then just paint over them a couple years later:


That's a good idea!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm still not saying she's in labor, but she is laying down and we've had two big pushes....


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

And you still don't think she's in labor? pfft lol

If she pushes for more than an hour more I would suggest going in.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok...I will. Shoot, if I say she is in labor, she'll stop. 

Therefore, I'm not claiming,"labor" until I see toes and a nose


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

Come on Trouble!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I'm positive that she pushed, she rolled over, legs stuck out, grunted, and pushed. Nothing in the Last hour though, other then making nose and grinding the heck out of her teeth....so I'm going to start dinner and listen on the monitor. Maybe she wants to be alone


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I would go in there and check to make sure everythings alright... my does never grinded teeth while in labor. But maybe that's normal. Now you are making ME worry Miranda, lol!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

How long has she been seriously pushing like that Miranda? If this was her first serious push I would give her a bit. Trouble is a FF right? My FF take a little longer when they start pushing because things are stretching out .

Justine


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> How long has she been seriously pushing like that Miranda? If this was her first serious push I would give her a bit. Trouble is a FF right? My FF take a little longer when they start pushing because things are stretching out .
> 
> Justine


Sure took longer for me when I was a FF!  LMAO


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No this is her fourth Time I believe. Maybe fifth.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She doesn't seem distressed, just pawing, up and down....ill keep watching her. When hubby gets home from the store I'll go in and check her pelvic. I need a grown man to hold her still.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well idk what happened, but I haven't witnessed any more pushes. And yes I'm positive that was a push. Just gave her a pelvic exam. She's definitely open, and squishy, felt lots of pellets in the bowl...she clamped real hard on me so I didn't push my whole hand in just a few fingers, couldn't tell if the cervix was open or not, like I said, only put in my fingers. Obviously they are not long enough. That, or the cervix was open but I couldn't feel a baby that close. So maybe I am wrong, and all her floppy tail, and grunting is for nothing!
Idk, I give up. 

I don't know what I'm supposed to feel in there if I don't feel a nose:screwy:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Give her some time . They can actually stop labor if disrupted so I would leave her be for right now. When she starts seriously pushing (I mean more than just the random one) and nothing happens then I would check again.

Sounds like things are progressing .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

My goat is Trippin Justine. Lol. 
I went in to feed the other animals and she started pawing the stall door and talking to me so I went in. Sat down, she rubbed her head on me. Then a chicken flew by, she freaked and high tailed it behind me. I figured she was just surprised....
Then I moved my leg a few minutes later, she ran again, hid in the corner. Every time she hears something, a chicken cluck, the cow moo, or the even the wind blow, she Jumps up and runs behind me. Why all of a sudden the panic???? when I try to leave, she gets up and she runs after me.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

My does get like that the closer they are to delivery. Not the freaking out at everything but they do NOT want me to leave them alone. Thyme was much more relaxed during labor with someone with her.

Justine


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just read this entire thread from page 1, and NO BABY PIX by page 9?! You're killing me!!! *lol*

My great-grandpa built all the barns and sheds on my mom's property back when he was young and farming sheep there. He wrote all the "buck in" dates on the barn wall with a carpenter's pencil. They're all still there... Breedings that happened over 30 years ago, recorded on the wall.  All those sheep and my great-grandpa are long gone, but his records were good ones!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well last night she was super skiddish, jumpy, and freaked out. She laid right on me and didn't want me to leave. Unfortunately it got cold and having spent all day either watching her, peeking on her, listening to her....I decided to go to bed. Heard some heavy breathing on the monitor. It was either her or the steer we just hauled off to slaughter.not sure. 

Anyways, long story short, after another minimal sleep night, we have four healthy doelings. Ha!! And then I woke up.  it was only just a dream. Probably brought on by the loud monitor posted near my head. 
We have nothing. After we loaded "ribeye" up in the trailer,I decided trouble needed to go run laps. So I let her out of her expectant mommy prison to frolic with her herd sisters. She didn't frolic far, as she is just within feet of me now. I noticed afterwards though that she is leaking more white mucous. Though its more thin that it was yesterday. 

I guess she'll go when she is ready. Which is not matching up with my time frame or my guesstimations. I still stand by the pushing thing. My goat friend seen her do it once, then I came in and she did it again. But nothing since then. She had been gassy though, so maybe it was a fluff

Maybe I'm going crazy. Maybe, just maybe she is not pregnant, but instead has a huge rumen. Lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tried really hard to get a decent pic. No luck


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well... this was one of my does I had a long time ago. She was NOT pregnant in this picture. One day she had a 6 inch string of mucous hanging and I was like "oh my gosh, she's going into labor! That's why she is so big!"... and she had just gone into heat. lol 

So it's possible... :hrm:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Omg. Wow.lol. That would be awful. If I hadn't felt the babies kick a hundred times, and the udder fill, I would say she was playing me for a fool. I am beginning to think my other doe will go before her, geesh


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I know, and I never did figure out what made her so big... treated her for worms and everything. Nothing. Heck, she didn't even eat much! We finally figured out that she had kidded i think 5 times, so her muscles were worn out, leading to her belly just kind of flopping out, LOL...

Yeah, well, she'll have them at some point... I wish she would hurry though because I have no baby goats right now and won't for a year... I'm trying to live vicariously through you but now I'm not sure if I want to. LOL


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, no kidding, don't live through me....I don't even want to be me with all these long hours;-) 

Just kidding, other than my over zealous excitement of having baby goats soon, I don't have much else to look forward to in the farm animal aspect... 

Sadly enough I think I get so crazy about it because I can't have any more kids..(I know, 3 is plenty, and I am super blessed) but I always wanted more. Had a hysterectomy 1 1/2 years ago :thumbdown: 

Therefore, I live vicariously through my goats, and then claim to be mama for all the goaties


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

And unfortunately all my human kids keep getting older....they are 6,9,&10, plus I have custody of my 4 year old niece....and they all think they are to independent to need mama.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My first goat ever. Bought her preggers. Built her a nice stall in the horse barn. She gave me signs she was going to kidd, so I spent the night out on a lawn chair next to her. I had to keep a hand inside the stall or she would go bonkers. Labor everything. Nothing in the moring but she was putting out milk. I called the vet ,he came and put an ultrasound inside her and said there are no babies. Asked are you sure that a dog didn't get in here and eat them. I said no, I've been there the whole time. She had false pregnancy. The next year had her bred, she had 4 kids.I did have to help.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

7thswan said:


> My first goat ever. Bought her preggers. Built her a nice stall in the horse barn. She gave me signs she was going to kidd, so I spent the night out on a lawn chair next to her. I had to keep a hand inside the stall or she would go bonkers. Labor everything. Nothing in the moring but she was putting out milk. I called the vet ,he came and put an ultrasound inside her and said there are no babies. Asked are you sure that a dog didn't get in here and eat them. I said no, I've been there the whole time. She had false pregnancy. The next year had her bred, she had 4 kids.I did have to help.





That is so sad. I an praying hard that is not the case here.lol you have me scared senseless now!!!!

Ok...happy thoughts.

That's crazy that can even happen.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

lol... baby goats are super exciting. I was very sad when only one of my does took. After all of my excitment, my 2 year old does didn't take, and the one doe who DID take had a single buckling. 

I used to want 8 kids... 3 wouldn't be enough for me, lol. I always said that if I couldn't have kids for some reason, I would just get 20 goats and call them my kids, LOL. 

Well, to keep you occupied, here is a video of kids moving inside of a doe I recently sold. It's crazy. Saw this kind of movement and immediately knew the kid was a buck...  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttDFS80brug[/ame]

Then here is the buckling that was causing all of that chaos... lol
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXorjavstpU[/ame]

And here's one of some baby rabbits making noise just for fun.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQM1zdKG3ko[/ame]


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

That little boy is flipping adorable!!! So bouncy and happy. And that belly shot is crazy, it looks like a tent full of circus monkeys.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

there for a moment I thought I was watching the movie trailer for the goat version of..Aliens!!:runforhills:

can Eli come and live with me???


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

This is her today. I'm basically posting these for my own record.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting there... Still not puffy enough downstairs, if you ask me.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

should i be concerned at all that she has exhibited so many signs of labor and been leaking goop for 3 weeks??? Or is this just normal. :grumble::sob::teehee:In her first two pregnancies, she leaked for 5 days each. and had a huge udder. This pregnancy she has none of the same signs. At all. And personally Im pretty much over it. Im ready to just throw my hands in the air. She is driving me insane.:bash::help:

Also, How long does it take the cervix to get ready and closer to the vaginal opening??? Yesterday she was pushing a couple times, and groaning and grinding her teethm and stretching, and today shes completely seperated herself from the herd and is super scared and sketchy and still just laying down.....i just dont know


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I wouldn't worry to much about it. It very well could have been Braxton Hicks that she felt and not a true push. Looking at her I would say she actually could go a bit longer. Her belly hasn't dropped at all from what I can see so I think she is just keeping you on your toes. My friend had a doe like that, kept her up for a month thinking she was going to kid. The doe had no ligaments for that whole month and kept acting like she was going into labor. My friend has over 20yrs experience with goats but even she was fooled .

She can't keep those babies in there forever!

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Goats can get Braxton Hicks too? For some reason that surprises me!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh yeah . I have had does get them and not go into labor for another week or two. It doesn't happen often but I have seen it .

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree with SilverFlame...she still doesn't look like she's ready.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess she'll go when she goes. Otherwise,...I'm not camping in the barn anymore. Its wearing me down!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

That is what I would do Miranda . 

Justine


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

The title of this post seems terribly funny to me now!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree...its not time now, nor anytime in the last three weeks


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder if she could be having a cloudburst...hmmm...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Frosted Mini's said:


> I wonder if she could be having a cloudburst...hmmm...


I have felt the babies move. I am sure of it. There would be no movement right??
my only real concern is that cadence is coming due in a week, and trouble should have gone before her. I'm worried that all the pushing against stuff and stretching she does is because somebody is not in line

Also, cadence had a dark colored mucous yesterday and this morning. I'm praying its just stained from her poop...because its brown. I'm racking my Brain...I just don't think there is any possible other time trouble got pregnant. They don't run with the bucks. Separate living areas. And she wasn't placed with him anytime after that except a break out in mid January..but she was already huge and showing signs by then .... I just don't know.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I see where you all say your doe its due on a specific day. How do you know that day or are you saying the 145 is that day, and you watch from there.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

I calculate my does due date to 150 days. Then start watching about day 146 or 147.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

trnubian said:


> I calculate my does due date to 150 days. Then start watching about day 146 or 147.


Ok. I start watching at 145. So I wasn't sure. thank you


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Dr appt this morning, then wic, then Kay jewelers, three grocery stores, and that's all an hour away drive....hopefully she doesn't need me and the hubby can handle it


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I agree she does not have the puffy bits yet! I have two does left that I do not know the exact date on that could go at anytime. I have an ultra sound tomorrow morning for me but I am willing to bet money one of them will go in to labor so I have to worry the entire time I am gone at my appointment! Darn goats!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I hand breed my does, usually. Or if penned with a buck, I check tails daily and remove once there is evidence of breeding and mark that as their due date (also being sure to mark when put in with buck). I calculate to 150 days.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I always mark the 150th day on my calendar. But, they can go well before or after that date. 

Did you feel MOVEMENT or did you feel KICKING? Movement could be her rumen and not babies. If you actually felt knobby little elbows moving around, then obviously that's a baby. What side did you feel it on? If you are standing behind her, the babies would be on the right side. Rumen on the left. 

Wouldn't that be absolutely horrid if she turned up not pregnant... :runforhills: She must be. I mean she just has to be.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't believe there's no babies yet! I just keep checking in.....


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

i just came to check too


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> I always mark the 150th day on my calendar. But, they can go well before or after that date.
> 
> Did you feel MOVEMENT or did you feel KICKING? Movement could be her rumen and not babies. If you actually felt knobby little elbows moving around, then obviously that's a baby. What side did you feel it on? If you are standing behind her, the babies would be on the right side. Rumen on the left.
> 
> Wouldn't that be absolutely horrid if she turned up not pregnant... :runforhills: She must be. I mean she just has to be.


I have felt knobby knees and elbows
And lots of kicking, fluttering, etc. I think...now you have me questioning what those feelings actually were..ugh. 
on another note, her bag is bigger, and teets too


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She is making you work for those babies Miranda . Gosh I can't wait until she goes either .

Justine


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Stop watching the goat. Stop watching her NOW! She's like a pot of water sitting on the stove. If you keep watching, she's never going to boil over! *lol* You're killing me with this anticipation! She is never going to kid if you keep peeking. You must stop. My sanity depends on it! *lol*


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Stop watching the goat. Stop watching her NOW! She's like a pot of water sitting on the stove. If you keep watching, she's never going to boil over! *lol* You're killing me with this anticipation! She is never going to kid if you keep peeking. You must stop. My sanity depends on it! *lol*


I second this  I have been reading from the first day and I check during the day to see if anything is happening.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, you all are going to hate me and hopefully I am not the only one to ever have made such a huge mistake....
I promise I am really sorry for wasting your time , a whole 3 weeks of it. :kiss:
Anyways, I have as straight talk plan, good plan, but crappy phones. My sd card burns up all the time. It will delete all my pics, calender events, reminders, etc. Well,.....When it burned up 4 months ago , I replaced it, and put the dates back in it. Since then a lot has happened.....stressful personal life stuff.
And when Trouble started exhibiting signs 3 weeks ago of what I thought was imminent labor, I assumed my date was the beginning of October because that would place her as due. I also assumed after frantically searching for where i had written it down, that i may have followed last years breeding schedule and may have put her in on sept 24, the DH bday. When nothing happened, and we passed date after date, i began to get frantically worried. maybe, its a cloudburst, maybe its a faux labor, maybe....the babies are stuck, and shes going to lose them or she could die. :runforhills:

Anyways, I kept searching for that date, and what I found was Cadence's breed date in my phone as October 24. This morning over coffee, I retracked the sd card, Looked deeper into other records, and what I found, is.......(again I am so stupid!!!) on Nov 7, Cadence bred. when i redid the calender app, I put "Cadence" instead of "Trouble"

I feel so stupid. gre::smack:facepalm:

I never mess up this good. And with my app showing "CADENCE" instead of trouble, I assumed I had lost the record again in my phone, and that Trouble was in fact late...very late. 
ughhhhhhhhh!. I am so sorry guys.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

So,....This Saturday is day 145....for Trouble, 
And Cadence will hit 145 on April 1, (Fools Day) :awh::doh:


I feel awful...I really do. So much time wasted on the thread. Again, so.very.sorry.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol.... woooowwww

Well that solves your problem! No worries over here, it's been more stressful for you than us, we are just staring at pixels on a screen, you are the one actually getting up and frantically worrying about her every minute of the day, lol!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Can I say that I'm just glad that nothing is gone horribly, horribly wrong?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh my . I am just so thankful that Trouble is alright and nothing is going wrong   . The end is in sight and now we have a due date! Such great news .

Justine


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey you figured it out! Awesome!

Will you hate me if I say that reading this thread has been fun? I love reading your descriptions of Trouble's antics.

I would read a thread and become addicted to it if it was all about Trouble and her kids.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

so this saturday it starts all over ?  same channel? :dance: i'm glad she's okay too, hang in there.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well Im glad no one is angry. Ive been kicking myself in the business end all day
But I feel a lot better knowing there is nothing wrong with her. Ive hearing goat horror stories around here about still born babies and 3 week preemies due to the rough winter....at least I can breath easy now that she will kid in warm weather. Now I just get to sit around in anticipation and know for sure that it will be sometime in the next 12 days. LOL.....12 days!!!!!! geesh. Even that seems long. Her ligs are sorta gone....The only place I can feel them is if I squeeze/stroke the spine/tail head area, I can feel where they connect to it, but after that centimeter of lig, I cant find them, even if I push real hard. Last night she was talking real soft. But you know trouble....Shes likely to get her ligs back, have her udder shrink, and start doing cart wheels. 


She has defied her "normal" signs of previous labors. Shes a fainter, and obviously heavy with kids, so i dont know if she will go closer to 145, or closer to 155.....heres to more watching and waiting, but with at least an end date....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahaha...yep. all over again. Though Ill try to control the over updating


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

On a completely unrelated note:

Does anyone have high DHEA levels on here? 
I had a dr appt yesterday so she could tell me my DHEA levels were 800 points high....With no sure reason why. Been on the phone with doctors all morning trying to find a specialist that will accept my insurance. And it looks slim. not to meantion I live in BFE, so....theres def none close. I dont know much about DHEA, BUt i have read that it causes forgetfulness/memory issues, and leaves you unable to process stressful situations...(hahhaahha) Add that to 3 weeks of "Trouble's troubles..." :gaptooth:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

DHEA is a mothering hormone produced by your adrenal glands and it counters cortisol and adrenaline. Production is highest in your 20s and you can increase your levels by exposure to sunlight and getting lots of excersice. Lol. It probably has a lot to do with you running back and forth outside watching a goat and hoping for babies, stressing about something being wrong, and getting an adrenaline rush every time you thought they were going to be born any minute. :grin: Didn't you say you're pregnant too?

I'm impressed that your levels are high. Low DHEA is much more common and it is what causes depression and low energy levels.

But with all that goat watching i can't really say I'm surprised....ROFL


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I am so glad there is nothing wrong. I also have enjoyed checking the thread daily seeing if your goat had delivered. I will be watching and waiting along with everyone else.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> DHEA is a mothering hormone produced by your adrenal glands and it counters cortisol and adrenaline. Production is highest in your 20s and you can increase your levels by exposure to sunlight and getting lots of excersice. Lol. It probably has a lot to do with you running back and forth outside watching a goat and hoping for babies, stressing about something being wrong, and getting an adrenaline rush every time you thought they were going to be born any minute. :grin: Didn't you say you're pregnant too?
> 
> I'm impressed that your levels are high. Low DHEA is much more common and it is what causes depression and low energy levels.
> 
> But with all that goat watching i can't really say I'm surprised....ROFL




No. Not pg. had hysterectomy a year ago. My levels should be super low due to the hyster. And I'll be 30 next year. 
it was 800 points too high. I don't exercise much, not like actual work outs, especially since I'm always drained feeling. Idk what is wrong with me. Have strong cancer genes in family, and had my uterus removed due to the fact it was completely covered in malignant tumors. Dr said when he took it out, he freaked because they seen nothing on ultrasounds, but when he cut me open he thought for sure I had late stage uterine cancer. I believe I did. I battled with bad health and issues down low for five years...it took a lot of prayer from church family and I was anointed twice...good ole baptists

Anyways I believe God changed the outcome, and for the Dr to even tell me two weeks later what he found and thought....that was so I would know what God had done and could share. 

Now for another health battle. I just want baby goats dangit....


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I will be praying for your health Miranda! Oh and I just looked at my last two girls due dates. Lady and Trouble are due the same day . Ziva is due the day after so we will be waiting together . Lady looks about as big as trouble and actually had me on the lookout earlier this month for babies as well. Must be something about being due on the 28th of this month .

Justine


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

You must be breathing a sigh of relief! And all the while Trouble has been sucking up all the extra attention in style!!! 

Don't worry - we're all hooked on this thread like a book you can't put down!


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I'm so glad you figured out what was going on with trouble so you can relax and not worry about her for a few days. Take the time and focus on you and get well.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh My Goodness! Miranda, I knew there was a reason (besides Trouble) that I kept checking back.

Hang in there and take some time for you to relax. Sending hugs to you and Trouble- hopefully she'll get things moving for you soon.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Trouble, being the drama queen she is, decided to act ridiculous tonight. I went to the field to call her up to her kidding stall... its a two acre walk. She would walk five feet, stop, walk five more, stop...took her ten minutes to walk a hundred feet...I decided to sit on the hill and wait. Another ten minutes goes by and when she's about twenty feet from me, she plops down on her side with all four feet sticking straight out....I stood up and hussled over there just to watch her start rolling on the ground like a horse. Really:what:
She even starts spinning on her side in a 360 like she was break dancing....

When I get there, she stands up and walks the rest of the way to the top. She is going to milk this the rest of the way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well at least now you know nothings wrong with either of your girls! Just be ready for lots of baby pictures when the time comes to make up for the last 3 weeks!


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

This has been like a Crazy Goat Lady soap opera! I've been more hooked on your odyssey than my own pygmy doe that is on day 154...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Remember I posted that pic of my nine month old, Daisy. I was wondering if she was in heat:thumbdown:
She is most definitely not in heat!!! She is pregnant. 
Yep. I am officially freaking out. Ask me how I know...

She was trying to kick during her trimming today so I had her held. I had my arms around her belly with my hands under her when I felt her babies kick. Like a little Irish jig. I then grabbed her udder, which is small....but bigger than it should be. Its def there. 

She has always been kept with the girls. the problem is that her and her brother are so tiny, they can both squeeze through the cattle fences and woven wire. 
Her brother is kept with the big buck, their dad. And every fence they get through, we find a way to close it tighter. We had the break out with her dad in January...and she roams the pasture, so I guess she could have backed up to the fence, through neither her or her dad have ever shown interest in each other. Now Dexter, he escapes at least twice a month. I'm freaking out because I was told to never bred a die before a year old or that will stunt their growth and they will die from labor!!!!!!


She's not huge, but with that mucous last week, I assume she is within a month or so of kidding.

What do I do. I don't think its her dad, if it is....shell most definitely die. He's bigger than her. If its her brother, at least he's the same size.

What should I do?? Had this ever happened to anyone??
Is my doe going to die???

Her mom is mini like her and did fine. She was fourteen/ fifteen months when she kidded.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

What breeds? 

I had a doe get pregnant at 5 months old and she kidded out twin bucks at 10 months old. She didn't die. Lived to have yet another single buck.

She should be fine. Unless she is an nd and daddy is a saanen or something. There's nothing you can do but hope for the best. Is definitely not a good thing but not exactly a horrid thing. 

By the way, my 5 month old was maybe 30-40 pounds when bred. She was not stunted or harmed in any way besides a little tearing. The buck that bred her was probably close to 100 pounds.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's her with her mom, and yes her dad and brother are out now since everyone is knocked up, we let the boys out to go graze this afternoon. The girls get locked in the barn at night, boys go to the other fenced areas so they don't hurt the girls


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She's the one on the left


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like she has twins so at least it shouldn't be a ginormous single. ..Then again I could be wrong. What breeds are they?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Grace, she's fainting goat, so is her dad. Full blooded all the way back. 
She's almost the same size as her mom now, I'm praying its little tiny twins.... Also praying its her little tiny brother not the brute


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, well if they are the same breed, it shouldn't matter. 

Even if her brother is tiny, he could throw kids larger than her dad does.

I bet everything will go fine. If she is a good size, it's pretty much the same as breeding an adult.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh good. I didn't know that about Dex throwing full size babies...hmmm.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Actually it would be MUCH better if she was bred to her dad. I would worry about issues with the babies if they are from a full blood brother. That is when you have some serious inbreeding and could have deformed babies or something along those lines . That being said looking at her if she is almost the size of her mom I wouldn't worry too much. 

We had a 1st Gen Mini doe get bred full size and kidded out as a small 9 month old. It was a total oops breeding and by the time we realized it she was already 4 months pregnant. She kidded out fine though we missed the birth and the HUGE buck kid she had died. But Ping delivered him on her own (though it probably took a while) and while she was sore and a bit torn she was perfectly fine and within a few days you would never have known.

Ooops breedings happen and it sounds like your girl should be fine. From what I remember Fainters are a pretty tough breed and I haven't heard about any kidding issues. Just keep a very close eye on her as she gets closer because you will want to be there for the birth.

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

My 10 month old kidded out two bucks like I said, and she did it all on her own. She tore pretty darn badly, but she raised those babies up fat and healthy. 

And yes, good point justine.i hour it wasn't her brother. 

If her brother has big baby genetics, that means she has them too, and the babies will be big and maybe even deformed. If her dad had smaller genetics, the babies will be smaller and most likely won't have problems.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

It isn't about big goat or little goat genetics when it comes to brother or dad. All are full blood Fainter so that is okay . But a full blood brother on his full blood sister is asking for some genetic mutations. I am not trying to scare you Miranda but I want you to be prepared. I have every confidence that your doe can deliver these kids. I have had two does kid out at 10 months (bred at 5 months by accident) and they did just fine. It is when you have like a 6 month old kidding out that you worry.

Justine


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Your goats are beautiful! That buck is VERY handsome.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

My goodness. Ok...
Praying it was her dad. Please please please be the dad...with small babies

This sucks, lol...worse that trouble taking a month to have a baby.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She did the break dance and pony roll again....heifer.:hysterical:ound::huh:

She looks uncomfortable...but babies will come soon..

HANDS DOWN #4 IS THE BEST PICTURE EVER.....ever!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Good Lord


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh man, those ears crack me up!


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

OMG trouble! She is too funny


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

LOL pic #4


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been watching Trouble so much,I forgot to watch cadence  I think we have babies coming. She has this stringy thick goop hanging about four inches down. Its clear. Her sides are sunk in. Her tail head area is super boney. And she's pawing the ground. I tried to post a pic but the app won't let me. Again

I may start a new thread so you all can give me input


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay then do so because I am all excited now, LOL


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok I got it. Had to reset app. She's laying on the ground acting uncomfortable. And every little bit her eyes get real wide....so praying its time. I has her on the Calendar as going in Oct 28 and thought I was wrong. Thought it was supposed to be troubles date, but maybe I was right. That would make today day 147.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ps she started losing get plug two weeks ago and it didn't look like this


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Does she have her ligs? She sure looks close .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Please be time cadence!!!
Anyone want to take bets. I think its twins.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Does she have her ligs? She sure looks close .
> 
> Justine




No...not that I can feel, the tail is super boney. I've not noticed this before, but it literally feels like it could come off at any minute, and she's making this funny snotty grunting sound


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

If she is in labor, then its trouble that's not due till April first. The old breeder says in her records trouble goes early. So...I guess I won't know how much I fudged up my own dates until one of them kids. Lol. .I highly suggest no one goes through a multi state adoption and a custody battle while trying to raise goats.makes you retarded.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

We are in labor!!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Haha yay for babies soon!!!!!!!!! Praying for a quick uneventful delivery. I say twin does .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She stood up and this big mucous bubble went back in.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She is getting close . Babies are probably working their way down the birth canal. Can't wait for pictures! My two girls are 146 and 145 days but no signs of doing anything yet.

Justine


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

trips..2 boys and a girl...sorry....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Mucous is thickening and doubling. Is this a sign that it us imminent, or am I looking at like 12 hours.lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Justine, she has given me no signs, and I just checked ligs again...I can still feel them in there, deep. That or its a hip bone. I like to think its a hip bone because of how loose her tail is. She's whining now. Laying down again.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh no you are close . Not 12 hours away that is for sure ?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh.good ha ha. I didn't even know she was in labor. I had run to the next town over, to the feed mill, and went to the store...came home, put stuff away and my six year old says, mom....Cadence has yucky stuff coming out of her vagina! And she's slinging it everywhere!

I ran outside and sure enough it was just that thin long goop. Something told me to lock her up quick, so I did and it keeps doubling. I'm so excited

funny thing is, she spends all day in the pasture, and never comes up, but decided to come up to the house, crawl on the porch and stand next to the front door. When I walked outside, she calmly lead me to the barn, walked in the stall, and started do her progress.
Who says goats aren't smart!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Some does just know . My one girl Mia knows that every year I am her baby. So when she gets into early labor she comes straight over to me and proceeds to clean me and talk to me like her baby. 

I can't WAIT to see what Candace has .

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm guessing 1 doe and 1 buck. If not, then twin bucks. 

Good luck.  I have to say I've never seen that kind of goop. Weird.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

woohoo! maybe Trouble will get jealous and go right after


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I Hope this is incentive!!! Lol. 

I'm so excited that the minutes are dragging by. 

This is the exact same kind of goop she had last year


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed Miranda- douling goats births.... geez.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Send some of those birthing vibes to my girls . Even though I have 10 kids on the ground I am anxious to see what these last two have.

How is Ms. Candace?? Any babies yet?

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Am I wrong? Is this not labor?? Ugh, the craziness starts again. 
She's been losing the mucous plug for weeks. Small white stringy bits that barely hang off the vulva. And then today, huge clear stringy globs. Like bubbling out of her. Still there. Still up and down, pawing. Still goopy. But no pushing! And no baby?? I was sure this meant babies are coming? 
Are they coming??
Ugh


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

It can take a few hours sometimes for does to get serious. I had a doe who went in to early labor at 3-4 pm and I didn't have kids until 9:30pm.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

That makes me feel better


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I've had a ewe in early labor for about 24 hours before she started pushing. I'm sure she is in labor. Not all of your goats can be weird. Lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> I've had a ewe in early labor for about 24 hours before she started pushing. I'm sure she is in labor. Not all of your goats can be weird. Lol


Oh that was good, I laughed!! No..they can't all be weird

Though they might be

Hoping she goes soon, my hubby has to leave for work tonight:sly:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Some of my does have had faster harder labors and other does are slooooooow and steady. It all depends on the doe and even then it changes from one year to the next . Isn't it so much fun?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

AUUGGHHH! Let the hair pulling begin.
You guessed it, still no babies!!!:banghead:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She will go . Remember it took my doe from 3pm until 9:30pm before I saw babies .


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

In a world of instant gratification, this is like AOL dial up

Slow as molasses in January. Or is it February....either way, its march and she needs to get a move on it before April gets here


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots of yawning. Flip flopping sides. Only have three outlets in the barn, so its either heat lamp, or baby monitor. Guess I'll be sitting under this heat lamp for a while


PS, we have cold temps tonight, and the possibility of snow. Geesh and it was such a warm week


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She is getting uncomfortable . That is always a good sign! Is she pooping a lot?

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes she is. But I'm not getting my hopes up....my goats ARE weird.:what:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Haha you are good company because my goats are too .


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

So are mine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmm. .. maybe goats are just weird? i've NEVER thought that. .. lol! Yep, goats are weird. 

Sending prayers over your way for your goaties and yourself, Miranda. Hoping everything goes well!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She is still laying down, up and down, new corner, then paws and lays down again. Lots of yawning and stretching get back. I know for sure that she was streaming earlier, I just don't know what the hold up is. :thumbdown: maybe later tonight. :what:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

If she isn't pushing then she isn't in distress. Just keep an eye on her . If it was my doe I would just check her every 2 hrs or if you are worried about the temps every hour.

Justine


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Any news this morning? If she hasn't had them yet, maybe put something in there with her so that she can raise up her front end. Mygirlsmlike to put their front feet up on the sill plate (I think that's what it's called) when they are getting kids into position.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Still nothing as far as I know. Listened all night to the monitor, heard nothing. Haven't made my way out yet. 
Mammabooh-she has a couple things in their to raise her up. 
I'm telling ya, these goats are running me down this year. I've never seen a doe go this long after streaming huge long globs of clear mucus. I'm tempted to check her but she is acting weird. She's my bottle baby, loves me to no end. But yesterday....she all of a sudden didn't want me to touch her, or brush her, but she would cry when I left:what: but then when I would comfort her, she'd head butt me.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep still pregnant. I just don't get it. How can a goat go from streaming a ton of clear-milky mucous, and I do mean a lot. It was hanging clear to her knees, and then just stop. I was wrong. 
And now I'm just exhausted. Ugh. Between her and Trouble, I should have had babies already by the signs.
And that mucus was exactly what she has done last year nine hours before she kidded.
It was way different than just losing the bits of plug. When she would stand up, big bubbles, like thick rope of goo would go back in.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you check her for dilation and proper presentation of babies? Renee just had a retained kid. Watch her experience [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dks08fgsaM&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My Becky had the streaming. Baby was upside and head tucked under her body not back but under. It didn't end well. What is your doe doing now?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yuck! Sorry about that myheaven.  pretty kids and a pretty doe. 

Just curious, did you bounce her to see if there were more kids?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She is creeping around slow, feet up on everything. I can still feel ligs though her sides are sunk in and her tail is crooked and prominent.
I tried to do a pelvic earlier and she freaked out. Doesn't want me to touch her.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't know if these help


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

One of my big concerns is all that streaming yesterday, yet I see huge movement from the babies every once in a while, like a beached whale rolling. can the streaming happen without birth coming.


Or is there a problem?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She looks closer than in the first pictures. I wonder if it was the rest of her mucus plug. I had does who didn't lose it all at once. But man these girls are determined to prove us all wrong.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought at first it could be the mucous plug until it got so thick it looked like that amber rope without the amber color. idk. she is determined to prove me wrong.lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

This is not my goat, this is from another website that shows labor signs. i didnt get the good pics yesterday of her streaming because my phone died, but this is what it looked like, but more milky-clearish.....Which is why i panicked. I know this is a sign, however when you add the fact that her ligs are still in there, unless its hip bones, and i see babies rolling....it just doesnt add up. Anyways, she's out and about grazing, i will just keep watching her through out the day.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I've had a doe go into heat with goop that looked exactly like that except white. So it was most likely her mucous plug, especially if ligs are still there. Babies can't come out if her ligs are there, pretty sure it's impossible so I'd imagine she will go into labor very soon but she isn't right now.  

The goop color you are looking for will be either clear or amber colored. Otherwise it's probably her plug. The pictures you posted didn't look like kidding goop at all to me... but she sounded like she was in labor!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with you Grace. However , like i said before, that was exactly the way the goop looked last year the day she kidded, so i was confused.
Today is 148. :stars:
For either her or Trouble. I know i know....stupid girl.... i found it in the calender as Cadence, but then thought i was wrong and it should say "trouble" because she was playing false labor games, but now with cadence doing all her signs, I think i was right last year when i wrote down Cadence. 
So if it is in fact her 148, thats the day she kidded out last time. Do goats usually kid the same time every year, like the same length of gestational days, or is it diff every time.

Im going to start a new thread mostly for some info in moon phases....You should drop by. This thread is making me crazy. Its a shame the OP is such an airhead:bash:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol, well, I wish you could induce them or something! You started this thread when I first got sick. Now I'm still sick. They better kid before I can't use the "I'm sick" excuse to get on HT, LOL.

My one goat, Hazel, kidded on day 154 her first time and 156 her second time. So it's usually close together but not always the same.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Are you hanging in there Miranda? I need to have a talk with your girls because they are taking this Doe Code thing WAAAAAAAAY to far in my opinion:grumble:.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with you. I'm hangin.... Decided to give up on the watchful eye tonight. Everyone is locked up nice and tight and I'm staying in tonight. 

Baby monitor is plugged in, heat lamps are on, and I'm praying they wait and kid during the sunshine and warmth of the day instead of middle of the night freezing ice cold temps. 


These girls are taking me on a long ride...and to top it off I have lost two chicks, two hens, and a duck to wild life this month. Whatever it is, is squeezing through the fences and trying to drag the birds out through the woven wire. It can't get them through so it chews off the head and breast and leaves the body.


I think I need a get away from the farm/winter vacation.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

You are dealing with a skunk. It will keep coming back. You need to get rid of the skunk some how.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

A skunk?? I didn't know skunks are chickens. 
someone else told me weasels and minks do the same thing to chickens, will eat the head. And someone else told me a fox...whatever it is, it has to die!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Update on the girls:

I heard mama talk on the monitor this morning, followed by little britches yelping at the the top of her lungs!! I don't take it as much when she's yelling, because,...well Daisy has always been a yeller. I think that's what bothers me the most about her oops pregnancy is that she's such a mamas girl. A baby!!
A baby having a baby....
Anyways, decided to hurry up and put on my six pairs and fleece and thermal pants and run out. Checked the first stall.

Trouble is casually rubbing her alfalfa cubes against the wall. So I open the stall, let her out.
Next stall, daisy and cadence....
Daisy is screaming like a banshee, so I check...no goo, no babies hooves sticking out. Open the stall, she comes out but cadence stays back. She has more globs of mucous coming out.
Ligs are still there, but much softer.
Today is day 149. (for somebody)

Will keep an eye on her as she is not wanting to go to far. But who am I kidding, she won't go, shell hold out another week

Her stomach is rumbling really loud though. Never heard such a thing.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

MirandaT said:


> A skunk?? I didn't know skunks are chickens.
> someone else told me weasels and minks do the same thing to chickens, will eat the head. And someone else told me a fox...whatever it is, it has to die!


It would be much better if you can better secure the pens as opposed to fighting a losing battle with predators. Pretty much everything is a predator of chickens and ducks!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought the pens were secure. Completely enclosed with a woven wire fence, the square holes are about two inches wide, by three inches long. Whatever is getting in, is able to squeeze through the holes which is why I thought its a Weasle. 
Either way, I've moved the hens to the barn with the chicks, that way at least its all locked up at night and they can sit in the rafters until I figure this out


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Wouldn't it be my luck for these girls to go at the same time. Trouble had a puffy vulva, and cadence is doing the squat thing where she only dribbles. Or doesn't pee at all. Either way both girls are acting funny


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

We shall see

She has a nasty back end, goop, dirt, and poo every where.....but won't let me touch her to clean her


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

oo the wee devils. It would figure they would be in cohoots with each other. Hang in there Miranda. You should come to florida with me at the beginning of April. All momma's need a vaca!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I would love to lol. I bet its warm down there!!!


Its a whopping 32Â° here this morning. All four of my human children are at each others throats, the laundry is piled up, house desperately needs to be cleaned, I'm looking for a few Boer/kilo goats on CL. And doing yard work, and watching goats do nothing...ugh. vacation is so needed


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh 32 can I have your temps? Here it was -6 when I woke up. I sobbed!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

BECAUSE I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND.........

I havent washed my hair in three days. 

My clothes are covered in goat hair from all the shedding and brushing and rubbing on me.....

_The house is a wreck!!!._ The kids are almost out of clean clothes.

The barn is clean :gaptooth:. (See above statement)

I found a goat hair in my food....more than once (again, see two statements above)

I was cleaning out the goat medicine cabinet and touched something caustic. I then touched my face. So I have some kind of chemical burn on the corner of my mouth. (looks like herpes) lol...And it still burns. (Yes i washed it...But not my hair):ashamed:

I have 200 pictures of goat hoohah, vulva juices, and teets on my phone...And only ten pics of my human kids.:facepalm:

Theres goat poop on the bottom of my Bogs, which i then tracked in the house. Too lazy to clean the boots, so i decided to just take them off on the porch. (However I did clean up the smooshed pellets on the floor, just not the rest of the house)

The kids are now trained to look for amber hoohah goo, and are attentively watching for it during their play time. 

Im so used to the baby monitor being on all night next to my head, that the crowing rooster no longer wakes me up, but a goat sneeze has me running for the door.

People at church make fun of me for always thinking the goat "could be" in labor.

My friends dont come over anymore, because im always watching, cleaning, feeding, brushing, or talking about goats. :hammer:

Ive read more, seen more, and looked at more goat horror stories, and "possible signs" of trouble in the last month, and no matter how much they make me worry, I cant stop reading them. 

I abandoned facebook, and text messaging, and spend all available hours on HT. (those hours I should be cleaning, and showering.)

And I have now had coffee in the barn, while holding steady conversations with my does, for nearly 3 weeks. 

But, Boy am I glad someone on here feels my pain:kiss:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I feel ur pain  I also cracked up at this post. Thanks  One moment less to wait at any rate....


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

MirandaT said:


> BECAUSE I KNOW YOU UNDERSTAND.........
> 
> I havent washed my hair in three days.
> 
> ...



This is the post of the year! I need to print this and hang it on my wall!


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

So I don't have goats, but as a mom of a little boy, a cat and a husband, I almost peed my pants. Yep- we all understand that feeling. In some way or another- we all do.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm glad you all like it.

I promise I started to clean my house,.... Rearranged the living room, dusted, threw a couple loads of washed laundry on the couch, and just at that pivotal moment were the house is at its very worst in the cleaning process, my ten yr old daughter starts screaming this blood curdling scream. I run through the house, tripping and jumping over the piles and furniture and finally sling open the door just as she makes it to it. I grab her and of course start telling her to stop yelling, breath, calm down, tell me what's wrong......


Turns out her brother pushed her, she skuffled, tripped over the fort, and fell on her arm. Was screaming of pain. So, I changed out of my dirty, worn, goat hair covered clothes, and packed all 4 kids up for a trip to the hospital.


long story...no broken arm. Sprained growth plates/elbow. 
She'll be ok. 

But the house work got pushed again oops:thumbdown:


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Where's Minelson? I Miss her!!! But we now have MirandaT tho..


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

momagoat61 said:


> Where's Minelson? I Miss her!!! But we now have MirandaT tho..




Thank you, I think.lol


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm glad your daughter is okay. House cleaning can wait.... it just gets dirty again anyway :shrug:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha, I agree. Little turds are always getting into something, wrestling, climbing too high in a tree. She's a huge tomboy with a hearing impairment. Impaired in the sense she only hears half of what I say....
Last year I told her to stay out of the well house. Ten minutes later she came in with an inch long gash in her thigh from a rusty nail where she was running through the well house. Lol

Its always something. Here in KY, you take a child into the ER and they understand childhood injuries associated with farm life. 
In CA, same scenario, CPS would be called in.:what:


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

MirandaT said:


> Do goats usually kid the same time every year, like the same length of gestational days, or is it diff every time.


Nope, I've had goats go all different gestational lengths.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Anything on your end Miranda? My girls are sitting crossing their legs . But I think both are in the process of getting closer.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No Justine. Nothing. Troubles ligs are still so soft I can barely barely feel them just at the top if the supreme. And cadence is playing the same game. I'm leaving for church soon and Hope they both decide to get serious while I'm away. Fat chance though.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Daisy however, the oops baby, won't shut up all day and is doing the squat to no pee thing. Yesterday she had ligs, today I can't catch her to check. Watch her go before the others....I'm hoping she has a few weeks yet


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Aren't goats fun! Lady kind of acts like she could go soon but I am not holding my breath. Ziva has another day or two before I think she will go. Poor Lady looks like a beached whale and she just can't get comfy . I hope she goes soon because *I* am starting to feel bad just looking at her :shocked:.

Well out I go to mix up my grain and start the evening milking chores. Maybe Lady will start pushing RIGHT then :thumb:.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well,....did she start pushing???? Lol

I just got home from church. NOTHING. Finally grabbed the baby, She still has ligs, but boy is she acting pitiful. Trouble is barely hanging onto this pregnancy just to erk me

And Cadence still has soft ligs too. So most likely no babies here tonight.

QUESTION??? How quickly can they go from ligs, to NO LIGS....???


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had them kid with still having barely barely feelable ligaments.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Last year honey had ligs was in early labor. I figured yeah I got time. I went inside to instruct the children on supper came out and bam doe and buck on the ground all in just 10 minutes. I felt her ligs after, yup still there. Never fully lost them. I figure one kicked the other out and as the first one crested the pelvis grabbed the other and drug him/her out. Only logical way right!?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Lady is getting close . Looks like I am doing night checks...*sigh*.

Justine


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice to know I'm not the only one still waiting and wondering when these does (4 of them) are going to kid. I figure it will be as soon as I leave to go out of town to my quilt retreat this weekend. I'll be leaving Friday and coming back Monday, so I'm leaving hubby a list of what to do, and phone numbers for my goat mentor and vet just in case.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Nope you have me and Miranda waiting with you . I currently am up waiting for one of my does to start pushing. Lady has mucus and is currently very restless but no pushing that I can see on the barn cam yet.

Miranda did your girls go while you where gone?

Justine


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I am joining the wait. My Lily is showing signs of labor. Moved her in to a stall at 5:30 this morning.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey now, I am also waiting but my girls are only 4 weeks :happy2: all your girls will go before mine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I've become a bitter old wretch waiting for these girls lol. Heading out to check now


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Who remembers that pound puppies commercial.. 
Surprise, surprise, puppy surprise....how many puppies are hiding inside.

I looked at trouble and that song popped in my head.lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh..and still no babies.
I walked into the stall and it was all dark, I seen this little brown thing laying next to her and my heart jumped!!! Turns out it was a chicken cuddling her back end


Its day 150. Somebody needs to get the flippin memo


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Nothing on my end either Miranda. I was bad and I did one 2am check and I fell back asleep before I remembered to set my alarm again for 4am so I just woke up at 7am and still nothing :hair.

These girls all need a talking to right now...:viking:.

Justine


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

muwaaahahaaaaa...DOE CODE!! lock ur computers..they are passing this thread around and tallying up the "POINTS" EACH HAS EARNED...:heh:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Geeeeeesh!:viking:

My girls are ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trouble has had these barely there ligs for like a week, week and a half, if not longer. Im going crazy.

Cadence is so hollowed out, her spine is prominent. Look like an ethiopian. Both have been goopy, and yawny, and stretchy.....And every other sign known to man. Im so mad, Im going to buy a bottle baby tonight or friday. Kiko. I want kiko/boers... Anyone know a breeder????
The one Im getting is from a small heard, in TN.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Just remember. .. The four tell-tale signs are. ..

1. Losing ligs COMPLETELY
2. Udder getting very tight and big
3. Amber goop
4. Contractions

Honestly, the little signs don't matter much. As you've learned, LOL

I don't know of any kiko breeders over there. Post lots of pictures! !


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Good luck..when you quit watching is when they will do it.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I quit watching days ago. Even quit my night checks. Just have the monitor up. When I go out to feed or water, I'll check ligs, then stomp off dissapointed. :Bawling::indif:


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

I hear ya.. i have been waiting as well with my goats and mare.. bad thing with the mare i get up and check on every night about 2am...soo tired...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

At this point they could have them all alone without me and I wouldnt even care, Just as long as I knew the process was over and each one was alive and healthy



DOE CODE ...DOE CODE....DOE CODE....DOE CODE!!!!!!:run:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

(((((hugs))))) At least we know they eventually *HAVE* to kid. They can't stay pregnant for ever...or can they :run:.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Justine, if your on right now, stay on. I think we have a problem


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am here

Justine


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> (((((hugs))))) At least we know they eventually *HAVE* to kid. They can't stay pregnant for ever...or can they :run:.
> 
> Justine


unless neither are actually pregnant (just faking her out) and then it could take until this time NEXT year :hair:hair:happy2: (by now I would have drawn blood and sent it off.. $6.50 per goat is MORE then worth it to me to actually KNOW.. instead of spending my life, worried/wandering... Desi is HUGE (she is due on April 20th).. I **KNOW** just from looking at her she is bred.. but I still drew blood a couple days ago and sent it in.. just to be SURE 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I noticed that trouble looks more elongated from the hips down....

So I was checking her out, taking pics and I noticed she has this funny color drip.

So I touched it but it would not show the color on my skin, so I went in, got tp, wiped her and the stuff she's leaking is a thin constancy, but its orange..like a neon orange.....this is not blood right!!! I don't know what it is or if its normal. But needless to say, I'm a teensy bit panicking...

Keep refreshing and I'll post pics. Only letting me do one at a time


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Longer back side??


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Miranda I am PM'ing you my cell number in case you need to call me. I have a doe I am watching for labor as well so I might not be right next to the computer.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Orange drip. She peed after I did this, her pee is yellowish clear. Not orange


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok...do you do text. I have sporty reception in the barn. Actually every where. My bedroom, Livingroom and kids room are dead zones too


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hmmmm....it kind of looks like blood but blood is either bright red if fresh or dull brown/red if old. Any guesses you guys? I am thinking maybe a bit of birth fluid leaking out? You said she doesn't have her ligs anymore right?

Justine
PS: Yes I do text, quite a lot .


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She will be the death of me


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I hear you...I really do. I have a doe who for some reason dropped production though she acts normal, isn't running a fever or a sub temp. Another doe hasn't dropped production but has a temp of 99.5 yet and shivering but acts perfectly normal and is eating.

Both got a dose of oral CPMK and I didn't milk either one. I am watching them like hawks and now Lady could go into labor at any minute :umno:. 

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No dark brown stuff, or bright red. Just orange. She's staring at the wall, is up and down, and her ligs are barely there. I can feel them at the narrowest point attached to her spine. But that's it.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hmmm....well right now I would keep an eye on her but if she isn't in distress I would leave her alone. It is hard because if she is close it could very well be birthing fluid. Does it have a smell?

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a bad smell.....Smells like goat. It doesnt smell rancid or gross, or sweet....Maybe like vagina a tad. :huh:That sounds so wrong.....A mixture of urine, and pellets, and a smell i dont know. But nothing that sends off red flags.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Well if you don't have any rot or rancid smell that is a good sign. Birthing fluid has a scent to it which is why I asked. I would just keep an eye on her and see how she does if it was my doe.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

WHat kind of scent?? Like i said, Theres a smell but i cant explain it. Not sweet, not sour....I just dont know how to explain it...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

It is hard to explain...I wish Lady would kid so I could smell some and explain it to you :happy2:. Let me think on it and see if I can't figure out how to explain it. The biggest thing you never want to smell is like something is decaying or there is an infection. So if there isn't a bad smell that is good .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok...good then. No bad smell. The worst smell was the urine in it or from her vulva. I was thinking urinary infection, but then seen her pee and it was normal. She's laying on the floor flogging her tail. She knows I'm going mental


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't even know how she got under there


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That's her way of telling you that she's tired of having pictures of her most private parts posted on the internet for all the world to see. She's not coming out until you put the camera away.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol...she came out, rubbed on me, and went back to lay behind it. She's a weird goat. Haven't heard anything on the monitor, so I'm not too worried yet. Still can't figure out the orange drip though


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like blood. Not sure what I would do. Definitely not the Amber color people refer to.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Crap.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure what to do either


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Question. 
I hope to never ever ever need to do a BARN C SECTION, but if i ever had a doe die on me near kidding time, what would do. Like Ive said before, the vet is over an hour away.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I would cut the doe open and get the babies out! Worth a try!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a nervous nelly about anything out of the norm around here. With the vet being an hour away, I'd call now, to have her checked out as soon as possible. Would give you some peace of mind! If everything is fine, you can stop worrying, and if it isn't, the vet is there to do what is needed. Win win. 

I'm certainly no expert, but that discharge color is not anything I've seen around here prior to birth, and it would freak me out! Maybe others here have seen something similar?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yarrow would be the one to talk to about barn C-sections. If she isn't in distress and doesn't seem sick there isn't a lot to be done right now in my opinion. 

Justine


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Orange is ok. Black or green is meconium staining of the amniotic fluid and means you have distressed babies. If it smells ok, don't worry about it.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I just call that bloody show. Several of my goats have done that prior to giving birth. Lilly had no goo this morning then when I checked on her half hour later a hoof was presenting. Goats are devilish critters. I had to pull this buck it was a singelton and pretty big. Lilly is soar but happily nursing him away. Whew I was actually worried there for a bit because he would not come out. I made her finally stand up she wanted to lay down telling me her legs refused to work. Haha wrong miss Lilly gravity is your friend in labor and delivery. All is well now. Now we just need Mirandas goats to give those babies up! lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you Onebizebee, and Cyngbaeld. That was the comfort i so desperately craved and needed. I was so worried it was not normal or meant dead babies. 

**On the plus side. Where I could feel her ligs an hour ago, I cant feel them now, I really have to search for them, waaaaay deep down. Almost non existant. Im praying its just a tad of birth-goo-pre-baby-goodness.

Also, i dont know if there is a correlation with this or not, But Heavy thunder clouds are rolling in. I can hear them miles away. And akk day its been extremely windy and were expecting rain. Low Pressure Front???


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Normally low pressure will throw an expectant female into labor. The closer to due and te lower the pressure the higher the chance. I had a child during a tornado. A little freaky when a head is hanging between your legs and the trees are whipping and the sky is green! 
Normally the blood is the cervix stretching and capillaries breaking. She already lost her plug so this is the next step.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I think I am getting an absessed tooth..and I can tell you all right now I don't know which is worse. Waiting for Miranda's kids or this tooth to "announce" it isn't happy...:runforhills:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like Ms. Trouble is getting closer Miranda! I think she might be "hiding" because she is getting closer to delivering. In the wild that is what a doe would do I would think.

Still nothing out of Lady though I don't see how she can go much longer. Those kids are down there and she looks ready to start pushing at any dog gone moment.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

You need to post a pic of her so I know what ready to kid should look like


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

There's been no more "orange drops"..no sign of pushing, no yelling, no goo. She's eating my fingers though...and licking me


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Will do! Haha we are chatting on here and through text. Two different conversations at once. Us crazy goat people .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Were awfully dedicated, that's for sure


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

My 4 does all know I'm leaving to go out of town tomorrow and won't be home until Monday...probably shouldn't have told them! LOL

Hang in there, Miranda. They'll go when you're least expecting it


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The waiting game.....bum bum buuuummmm


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I just moved my Alpine doe into the kidding stall. She was due today - ligs are gone, udder is tight (though not shiny yet) and she's not wanting to let me touch her to check *anything*, which is completely out of the ordinary for her. Now I don't know whether I should hang around and leave late tomorrow for my quilting retreat. Why do these silly girls *do* this to us?!? :hair


----------



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

You guys are killing me!! I keep checking this hoping to see some cute little baby faces... But nothing! I would have probably gone totally insane if I was in your guys shoes!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The storm last night should have helped things along. I hope so.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tango...it didn't help my girls :thumbdown:

Day 151.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Trouble has a super flabby vulva though, and seems more open. 
Cadence has hollow-er flanks.. ..
So we'll see


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

is her goop brownish?
at least we all know the past is past.... one day less


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Its white in the vulva, but brown around the edges, like where the poop pellets stick/ from laying in the dirt???. I hope.

** and its crusty


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm.starting.to.freak.out!!!:what::banghead:

Our nearest vet is not a ruminant animal doctor. He specializes in horses and house hold pets. He also services three counties. The closest vet to me has a record of animals dying after he treats them, which is one of the reasons I don't use him. Not just one or two either. And he can't get out here anytime soon. On top of that, the farm call is about the same as my mortgage payment. Why is that I'm a state of farmers and ranchers they want to jack up the cost to a few hundred...then add meds, treatments, etc...geesh. (and i love my animals, but like everyone else, we hit hard times too, so plz no lectures on how if i can't afford a vet call,i shouldn't have animals) I haven't done a pelvic because she freaks out. She hated it the last time I tried....I don't want to stress her, I just want to know of everything us ok in there.
We are are days 151 & 141. And daisy...idk. She's the oops. 

Trying to hold out for signs of trouble, but don't really know what I'm looking for. She's laying down, chewing her cud, open vulva, soft ligs, peeing and pooping...so as far as I can tell still no serious issue, other than the possible blood on vulva yesterday and brown tinge mucous on back end now, which I still think its just dirt or poop straining the white mucous.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Outside lighting, little better shot....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

It should say, Homesteading Today.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Gave her a treat, molasses, with a squirt of b12, a couple capsules of vitamin e, and dipped a few crackers in it....she nearly chewed my fingers off licking the drips lol. Now that I've shown her love she needs to show me by dropping these babies on the ground.

I think her vulva opening is getting longer!!! Its like an inch and a half long. Is that normal.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah, like 3 inches is normal too  its the color of the goop -which could be lighting - that is concerning me now. maybe someone else will chime in. it looks brownish. please don't worry -i'm way out of the loop with dairy goats.
vets are each unique. i had one kill my reptiles cause he treated them without knowing what he was doing. that was a long time ago and i learned to not believe they were god-like in their decisions. so if you have no vet you can rely on nearby, you are not alone. goats, like reptiles are vet specialties. and sometimes it is better not to have a vet than to have one make a wrong decision that will cost you in more ways than one  
i have two vets- though one is near 90 minutes away now- that i can rely on which only means when all else fails. as goatkeepers we have to take the punches to learn. incidentally i used to run my buck with the does and have been thinking to keep a buck pen now - this thread and a few articles have helped me change my opinion. my last goats were boer and i was barely involved.... a lot like my neighboring cattle ranchers. the depth of involvement with dairy goats is much more intimate and special, imo. there is never an end to learning. hang in there  there is a lot of community in this thread supporting you


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooha looks ready. Is her udder filling? I would stick with the regular horse vet you trust and have him/her on call. For matters of disease, parasites and rumen issues a goat vet is best. But goats aren't that much different from cows and horses when it comes to OB.

You and her are going to be fine. I know it seems like an eternity, with the due date confusions. But you haven't described anything that would lead us to believe she is in distress or having serious birthing issues. Some goats stream others don't at all, thats a broadly variable indicator. And well, being uncomfortable when she's the size of a barn, she will show signs of discomfort.

A glass of wine for the midwife might help things along. if not, couldn't hurt.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She breath heavy like fat cow. Make much noise and flop on back. Her animal spirit says to me, it is almost time pale face animal who walk on two legs. have much riding on healthy birth of babies Tonto....must have many..good for building herd. Good for making green paper to give to the man who controls my home. Her eyes say to me she is uncomfortable as such a hippo. Pale face husband says to me, my mind has become like antelope running from great predator. 
My small two legged people say to me, woman, we are hungry, buckskin covering all dirty....
I make no promises for my fat hippo cow need me....she grunt now, roll over. ... Maybe the time us near for her to bring forth many babies.




If you all don't talk to me, this will continue. Lol.

She's grunting and rolling on her sides, then putting get head on her back....yawning...time is getting closer. No matter how you look at it.lol


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

rofl


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Clovers_Clan said:


> Hooha looks ready. Is her udder filling? I would stick with the regular horse vet you trust and have him/her on call. For matters of disease, parasites and rumen issues a goat vet is best. But goats aren't that much different from cows and horses when it comes to OB.
> 
> You and her are going to be fine. I know it seems like an eternity, with the due date confusions. But you haven't described anything that would lead us to believe she is in distress or having serious birthing issues. Some goats stream others don't at all, thats a broadly variable indicator. And well, being uncomfortable when she's the size of a barn, she will show signs of discomfort.
> 
> A glass of wine for the midwife might help things along. if not, couldn't hurt.




Her udder is bigger than it was, bit I've seen bigger. I think she's going to really fill up after the babies come. She looks strutted, and she just sucked her vagina way in!!!! I mean way in. She pooped, and then shook, and then her whole vulva went way in. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

The whole rolling is saying to me. You frigging kids, settle down,get in line, and he the heck out of me. My ribs can't take any more. Get out! 
I think the pale face two legged animal needs to have a heart to heart with the babies and tell them how much fun they will have once they get out of that cramped belly.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha ha ha
Of course my dad just called and had asked me to go to a movie with him. That's a 45 minute drive there,2 hour movie, drive home. Can't say no to him because he's got cancer and is usually held up in the bed....unless she's in labor, then I'll decline.....today must be the day lol.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Seeeee you need a Trouble blog. I'd be addicted!



MirandaT said:


> She breath heavy like fat cow. Make much noise and flop on back. Her animal spirit says to me, it is almost time pale face animal who walk on two legs. have much riding on healthy birth of babies Tonto....must have many..good for building herd. Good for making green paper to give to the man who controls my home. Her eyes say to me she is uncomfortable as such a hippo. Pale face husband says to me, my mind has become like antelope running from great predator.
> My small two legged people say to me, woman, we are hungry, buckskin covering all dirty....
> I make no promises for my fat hippo cow need me....she grunt now, roll over. ... Maybe the time us near for her to bring forth many babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Go to the movie!! Best thing for ALL involved..u will come home to at least some inner peace and perhaps a population explosion..that goat is waiting for some privacy!!

None of mine have ever started while I was watching..I always get there either during or just after...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

When my does are in labor and have a contraction they do that sucking their hoohaa in thing. Trouble you BETTER be in labor!

Justine


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

omg trouble cadence daisy you three have taken up my day.... 

echoing you BETTER be in labor all of you!!! 

not one word written workwise- skipping between here and fb - i'm in love with a buckling.... and another doeling too :whistlin:
there are currently 73 people watching you three, LOL. i think they are famous and sucking it all up.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, just got home. And.....She is still pregnant. :facepalm:
However, she looks like she is a lot hollower in the tummy/flank region. Little bit of clear goo coming out, but not enough to feel like "this is it!!" Still swollen hoohah. Just let her out of her stall to walk about the property, eat grass, and get those babies moving. Walking is the way you get into labor right:drum:

Punk.....

Will keep you all updated if anyting changes.


On another I went and seen "Noah" with my dad. I give this movie 2 :thumbdown::thumbdown:

It was a preverse and corrupt version of the bibles story of Noah. It was just wierd. Not at all what it should have been.
And i would definitely not recommend it.
Thats is all!
:gossip:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's this morning when I left,(pic #2) and then five hours later, when I got back.(#1)
I don't know if you can tell much by the picture because she wouldn't stands still, but there's a huge change. Her hips and spine are really showing


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Better pic of now


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She is getting closer m. But for her closer could be next month......oh dear. 

Justine


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I think I know her hoo ha better than my own. . . goat's:grin:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Farmer Jayne said:


> I think I know her hoo ha better than my own. . . goat's:grin:


Lol.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> She is getting closer m. But for her closer could be next month......oh dear.
> 
> Justine



For.real.

If she doesn't have them soon, her and I can't be friends anymore. And by soon, I mean tonight.


Besides, she has been getting closer the while time


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Cadence had ligs a couple hours ago. Hard ones. Just checked on her now and they are totally gone. Fingers crossed **

PS its thundering here


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I..HAVE...to go to bed.....:sob::grumble::grit::smack

reminds me of a kids book.."Never ending story..." but I can't jump to the last page to see how it ends!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Stop looking at/for goo...it really doesn't tell you much.  Don't concern yourself with any kind of discharge unless you see bright red or yucky brown. The rest of goo is variable and pretty unpredictable as to the cause. Amber goo usually is not seen unless the doe is pushing and kids are within minutes of birth...other colors could be anything.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

The background music playing in my head for this particular Goat Opera is Jeopardy music....that and the Benny Hill theme song as I imagine you running back and forth checking goat hoohaas and dealing with their shenanigins in a sped up video montage. :hysterical:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok. No babies yet. Of course that's always my opening line. 
I only have had to deal with no ligs and checking them on laboring goats twice. When I checked cadence last night it was like a whole new experience.lol.. Her ligs were super hard and strong yesterday. I've been checking them for weeks. No change really. But when I checked last night, she was walking at first and let me tell you, it was the grossest thing. I could feel her hip bones and gooshy space and now I understand what you mean about wrapping your fingers around her spine. Blah. They are gone!! Has been since last night. Bag is even bigger, but due to her winter coat I can't tell if its tight and shiny. Sides are sunk in. 
How long when the ligs are gone before labor??


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Remember when you had your children and you were engourged? That's what her udder will feel like. Full, full. No slack skin. Typically I will use that term loosely as your goats don't like to stick to any rule book. But 4 hours-12 hours is the "normal".


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Why thank you....its full...bigger than last year. Nipples have become fat little sausages . She's my bottle baby, really thinks I am her mama.....I came into feed and she won't leave my side. That's how she was last year. She's standing on everything with her front feet, and her vulva has a red hue to it. 
And yes I agree, these girls have been the exception to the rule this year, so I won't get to excited until I see babies


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hohum Hohum...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I think her bag is literally growing before my eyes. she has been standing next to me not moving for about an hour. Every chicken or cat that comes in the stall, she head butts. The stall door is open, but oddly enough none of the other goats will come in here....

She's not dripping anything, but her vulva is starting to get wet and sticky/ glossy looking.. She just finally laid down..

I went inside to refill coffee and she had a fit. Cried and hollered until I came back. So I'm just sitting in the barn watching...


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

This is like following a soap opera. Your ladies are more popular than " Luke and Laura". I tune in at least 10 times a day to see what's happening.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

SallyWhitaker, me too! I loved Luke and Laura  I have to go out and I am afraid I am going to miss the grand entrance of these baby kids! I will check when I get back.

Farmer Jayne, LOL LOL, that was one of the funniest things I have read in a long time


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

lol....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing yeeeeeeeet.......
Come on cadence! Cadence! Cadence !


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

La di da... waiting waiting for her to explode... she looks REALLY close 

Actually, for your sake, she looks like she could have another month or two. ...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

No...not another month.lol 
I'd be mental by then. She is crying and whining and taking to me, and grinding her teeth.ugh. ...making me cringe.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

If that makes you cringe just wait until she starts pushing! Made my mom and sister start crying!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She has a little bit of staining on her udder from the Hoohah juices


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

^^^^lol^^^^^


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Still nothing yet. Laying down on get side, but haven't noticed any pushing.....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She's definitely having big contractions. A few small pushes, she's up and down. And is passing gas, through her hoohah. How long should this go on. No goo yet, no feet...


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

30 minutes, then go in.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

get your towels ready!  bo-se - check! woohoo. not long now. edited to avoid confusion.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

They can have babies without ever having goo. 

You know what is pathetic? I was walking around our 15 acre field, and brought my phone JUST to check if she had kidded. Lol


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Buck/buck twins. If not, then I'm guessing buck/doe twins.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

lol my Lilly did not have goo until the last second. then woosh there it was. She is a screamer I am sure my neighbors thought I was murdering her! lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Still nothing, but she is started to push more frequently. Deer in the headlights look. Up and down and now there is liquid coming out...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Babies are coming! !!!! 

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Babies will be right behind that liquid!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

you need a third arm to take pics and post em while drying


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Babies? !


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Pushing is getting harder and more frequent


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I would go in if I were you


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Usually you see hooves within 20 minutes of the first push.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Miranda! stop reading and post!!! LOL!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Three gorgeous bucks


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha! Congrats!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Pictures pictures where art thy pictures


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Have to restart app to post more pics. Be patient


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Wow Congratulations!!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Awh


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Yay!!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh!! They are darling  Again, congratulations!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

SO cute and well worth the wait  

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

My tiny little men. 
Of course its my luck they are all boys.
First one came in normal, next two were breech. Everybody is up and drinking though. All three have blue eyes. Two brown boys have moon spots.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

And believe or not, they were kicking up a storm all the way until thirty minutes before they were born


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

OMG they are adorable. Congratulations! !


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't fret about the boys. Surely you will have some of both genders by the time you are done! Just be glad they are healthy, beautiful, and that you have more pregnant does!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> And believe or not, they were kicking up a storm all the way until thirty minutes before they were born


There's no room to hide with triplets.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe this will make trouble want to go


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Sooooo cute  omgosh !!!! they're right on time


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep. Stay tuned though...trouble and daisy still have to go. And thank you to you all for sticking with me for over a month!!! 

567 posts later!!#!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe trouble will have triplet does.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll have to watch carefully...the runt is still wobbly, and seems kind of wimpy. Also takes a minute to find the nipple and then only sucks for a few seconds. Then has to find it again. 
If I did have to bottle feed him, what would I use...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Other than moms milk.lol
She doesn't like me pulling on them too much.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Use whole cows milk or milk some from cadence. I would definitely supplement. A friend of mine had a doe kid out triplets. She thought the runt would do okay, came out the next day and the runt was almost dead (she ended up losing her about 30 minutes later) because her stronger siblings pushed her out of the way. I would give 1-2 bottles of whole cows milk a day. Also, I would feed him some colostrum to make sure he gets his share. His mouth is warm, right?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

PS...
She never had any goo. At all. Once she started pushing hard, her water broke...inside her, never seen the bubble...anyways, it shot so far it hit the wall...two feet away..
My goats defied the rules this time ;-)


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

:stars:cuteness overload!!!!!!

Congratz!!!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> PS...
> She never had any goo. At all. Once she started pushing hard, her water broke...inside her, never seen the bubble...anyways, it shot so far it hit the wall...two feet away..
> My goats defied the rules this time ;-)


I was 1 foot away from my doe, Hazel, when all the sudden a bag broke and almost hit my face! I was leaning down behind her to check everything out. .. Oops. Lol! Hazel didn't have goo or a bag up until that point. The bag broke inside before she pushed it out.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll check his mouth in a bit. Came in to scrub the blood and goo off of me. I made sure he nursed three different times before I came in. Watched them for over an hour.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

But they can get weaker over night. Those stronger babies will only get stronger and more dominant over the weak one. 

But I hope he gets better.  he should.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

His mouth is warm. And he us hungry. Mama is patient. While I've been sitting here he found the nipple and has been guzzling for five minutes seems to be getting better at it


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Their names are
Esau, Ezekiel "Zeke", and Elijah "Eli".


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Omgosh congratulations!!!! I've been reading this whole thread - on the app it is 58 pages! As I got closer to the end I was getting more and more excited when I realized I was only about two hours behind the "action".

Also, I don't have goats yet, but I can tell yours apart with only pictures of their vahoohas.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

saritamae said:


> Omgosh congratulations!!!! I've been reading this whole thread - on the app it is 58 pages! As I got closer to the end I was getting more and more excited when I realized I was only about two hours behind the "action".
> 
> Also, I don't have goats yet, but I can tell yours apart with only pictures of their vahoohas.


rofl. but wait there's more  two more :happy2:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

MirandaT said:


> Their names are
> Esau, Ezekiel "Zeke", and Elijah "Eli".


Elijah is my son's name. It's beautiful, I'm kinda partial  so :bored:I guess I need to get back to work :walk:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I named one of mine Eli!


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

These have got to be the most famous babies on the HT forum! LOL.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so exhausted. Its like a month of craziness all wrapped up in my precious boys. the runt is walking better, tails are all wagging, big loud cries, beautiful blue eyes....will go out every three hours to check on them. They are adorable. My kids all watched the birth. Of course the only unintrigued wad my Nieve, (my 4th cold) who said, eww I'm going to barf.




PS I forgot to mention...she delivered two placentas???? I found two separate sacs on the barn floor.

Unless one was a sac with no baby?
Idk

I'm so glad you all stuck this out. Should I start a new thread for trouble or just keep this one?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GraceAlice said:


> I named one of mine Eli!


Grace...I know. I seen that a week ago on the video link of your baby kicking mama, and fell in love with it. That video was exactly how these boys looked before delivery, rolling and jumping all over. Needless to say, they are all over the place and each other right now.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Playing in the sun


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet brothers


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

The runt. Ezekiel....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Whew! About time!

Now you can catch some sleep.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

No she can't! Are you crazy? Two more to go, no sleep for a few months yet, lol!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Wooooooohoooooo! Down to 2


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh the runt is so sweet I just want to snuggle him!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

myheaven said:


> Oh the runt is so sweet I just want to snuggle him!


He is adorable. Fainting goats are typically little anyways, especially the dwarfs, but he's the smallest I've ever seen. That one pic is my ten year old daughter bending down to pet him. He is just small. About the size of my husbands work boots
And still alive!! I've decided that his issue with eating is that his mouth is so small he ends up sucking on the side of the nipple until the tip slides into his mouth, and then he moans and whines and talks and a wags his little tail. Its so cute. Takes him a while, but he's got plenty of energy and is able to get up and go to mama to eat. He searches her whole body before he finds it though lol.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Pony said:


> Whew! About time!
> 
> Now you can catch some sleep.



Pony- I think I'm even more tired now that they are here. At least when they were just driving me crazy living in the tummy, I could go to bed at night and just plug in the monitor. Now I have to go out every few hours and make sure the runt is getting his fair share of turn at the nipple. 
lol
I figure if he makes it a week or so, then I can space my checks out further and not have to worry....but then about that time, trouble will be kidding. 
Trouble and Cadence bred to the same buck, who keeps throwing tiny babies....praise the Lord... 
If Trouble had small babies too.. Then there may be four or five in there....ha ha 


She is still the size of a house, and double as big as cadence was


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Miranda, this was like reading a great suspense novel...I got up to date about the time you figured out when your girls were due.... whew!! Love all of the pictures have posted so far! What adorable babies. Now I just can hardly wait for Trouble's babies.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

What a great thread! Kept me glued to this computer all morning! These little girlies can be quite the drama queens. I thought mine was the only one, but apparently not LOL. Miranda, I hope your Trouble gives you some beautiful babies for all your hard work, love and patience. May there be no trouble at all! Praying for you!


----------



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

MirandaT said:


> Playing in the sun


Oh my gosh, that one has little white pants just like his mama!! The cute is overwhelming!! <3


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Well dern!!! Was hoping to see some Trouble talk....


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hmmm I wonder how Ms. Trouble is doing . She was 145 days on the first I believe .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello
Don't worry, as soon as there's something going on you'll see this thread jump to the top repeatedly...again.ha ha. Yep it has been 148 days since she went in with the buck. Her bag is full and hard, just waiting for it to double in size one more time. Sides are hollow but not totally dropped, though I'm not sure how they will drop much more being that big. And her ligs are still barely there. Haven't noticed much fetal movement, but she doesn't seem stressed. Still eating and waddling. 
I almost text you at eleven last night Justine. Then I realized what time it was lol. My calf can open barn doors....evidently she opened it and then opened cadences stall and her and the three girls got into the feed room,kicked over the corn bucket and ate a good....five pounds, maybe more!!! When I came in I panicked. Ran inside, got baking soda, have them that grew choice...no body wanted it because they were so full. So I made a mixture of oil, kaeopectate, and baking soda and shoved it down their throats. Trouble and Daisy seemed fine, but cadence looked like she didn't feel good. Laying on her side, legs out straight, grinding her teeth. And her rumen felt full and dense...like a balloon full of wet sand. It started to puff up a couple times so I just kept drenching her with B.S. and the oil mix. Then I would massage it and push on it and try to stimulate it. Worked and watched them, jumping back and forth between them for five hours. Troubles rumen was making noise on the stethoscope, so I focused on cadence. Finally got the oil rubbed around in their and all of a sudden it started sounding like bubble guts about one a.m. 

This morning they are all doing fine and no bloating


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Justine is in the Pacific time zone, so 11 pm your time would have been 9? or maybe even 8 pm.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

You should have texted me . I am normally up pretty late and Nancy is right I am behind you by a few hours. Glad the girls are feeling better, isn't that the scariest thing?

I had a pregnant doe do that to me last year (out of no where I might add) and it was 1am so I was up walking her and rubbing her belly (after getting baking soda and oil down her) to help her burp and fart. It helped I was already up every two hours with another very sick doe who had Pregnancy Toxemia. It was a very interesting night :grump:.

Come on Trouble you gotta go SOME time .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Her bag is bigger and hard. And her ligaments are gone. She doesn't feel as loose in the tail as cadence dis, even with the ligs gone....so I think it will be tomorrow. We shall see. We are at day 149


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, last night I said her ligs were gone but did not feel as detached as cadence's did....well this morning they are gone. Tail is disconnected totally, sides have dropped, hoohah is open and dripping goo. Will be today!!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Word to the wise, this goat lost her ligs and gained them back half a dozen times. Though each time the ligs were gone, it never really felt like it does now. The best way I can describe it, is like a dinosaur bone. The tail feels boney, and like its not connected, and the way the sides sink in after the baby drops, so does the area around the tail. It gets those hollow spaces. And it almost seems as though her while vagina fell down a few inches.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Just as I was thinking we may have a few hours yet and I should have gone to church, she starts yelling. Stood up and we have goo!!! every few minutes she hollers. Should be very soon!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, hello, hello,...is there anybody out there...lol. Contractions are getting closer together. 
Anyone want to take a stab at how many and sexes. I'm saying 4- 
3 girls,1 boy!!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm saying 3, 2 boys 1 girl


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I say 4 girls just for everything she has put you through .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Dangit Grace!!! Quit calling boys!!!! Lol..you jinxed me last time. Matter of fact, while they were coming out, I started laughing and mentally scorning you ha ha ha.
When the third baby came out I thought ha..."she guessed two bucks, but didn't guess a third baby, this will be a girl and that will show you" ha!! When it was a boy I was laughing and crying lol. <3


Justine. Thank you
No toes yet, no pushes either, just goo and whining, up and down and up and down. Cervix must be opening up more!?!??


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Waiting here to hear the news!:sing:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor hippo!!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Are all your does Myotonic?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes tango, they are. Why do you ask??? They are full blooded and so is the sire.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol. .. I'm sorry, I have been in a really bad mood all year. .. My goats didn't get pregnant. .. The one that did had a single buck. I've never had a girl anything born here. All of my lambs and kids have always been boys! 

I would pay lots of $$ to have trouble transported here so I could have some baby goats this year, LOL... I really can't take it anymore! If she has all boys, just bring them to my house so I can kiss some baby goats already! Lol


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I LOVE Myotonics. Was wanting to have some but reconsidered cause i don't have the capacity to deal with the meat aspect anymore. Too bad cause you're prob not more than a days's drive, LOL


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww Grace :-( would you like to help name them?? Its an E year and I have no more ideas.lol

Tango, I love my fainters. They are so cute and so loveable. Too bad you're not in the market

I considered checking her to make sure everything is ok in there, but she runs the second I touch her vag. 
So I'll just keep waiting and watching. She been acting like she could push any minute for two hours. She gets vocal when she contracts and the goo is there. Lots of pawing, baby talking, and even more up and down...she sure doesn't stay in one place very long.
Not overly worried because I haven't seen any pushing yet....it would be just like her to drag this final part out!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol, her and the head thing. She gets up, gets down, throws her head back....gets up, moves, does it again.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Breathing heavy now and has grunted twice. Almost ready I Hope


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol! She's so big! 

How about Eden or Edith for a girl... Evan for a boy? But they are your goats, lol! Do you like those?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Edna (lol), Erwin, Ebony, Edward... lol! These are so funny. ..


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I love Eden. Especial since we went with biblical names on Cadence. First girl born will be named Eden!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Esther


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Esther


My oldest daughter likes that name.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

She's still just laying here baby talking her tummy. A few grunts here and there. I wish she would come on with it already. I'm starting to worry... Hubby will be home soon though if I need to pelvic exam her. Come on TROUBLE!!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay! I almost named a baby goat! Can she be my virtual baby goat? LOL


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I love how when I type the word "buck" or "boy"... The suggestion for the next word is always


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

My guess is part of the grunts is she is uncomfortable. in the photos it doesn't look like her belly has fully dropped but I do believe she is in starting labor. I have had does drop the closer they get to actually pushing, it is rather funny to see their belly slowly shrink .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Just practice typing the word doeling(s)


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Justine, she can't drop or shrink anymore because she has four or five babies and they are all girls....and they all have blue eyes....and are naturally polled....and alive....and healthy....and did I mention they are all girls


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

MirandaT said:


> Justine, she can't drop or shrink anymore because she has four or five babies and they are all girls....and they all have blue eyes....and are naturally polled....and alive....and healthy....and did I mention they are all girls


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

MirandaT said:


> Justine, she can't drop or shrink anymore because she has four or five babies and they are all girls....and they all have blue eyes....and are naturally polled....and alive....and healthy....and did I mention they are all girls


. You should stop or she's going to pop out five bucklings!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Babies yet?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Not yet, .....


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Of course as I posted that she started pushing!!!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hahaha of course she did . I am anxiously waiting to here about all those girls she has .

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Take pics of babies coming out to distract us please!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

?????


----------



## SallyWhitaker (Jan 24, 2014)

Tune in in 30 minutes to find out if trouble is "kidding" again as Candace is trying to figure out if her babies daddy is the same as Troubles. You don't want to miss the next episode of "The days of our Goats"


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

So far two bucks! Big ones at that. Had to retrieve the first one, head under pelvic area, second one had to help, head only...arms bent. There had better be one more in there. A girl....still waiting. Will post pics in a minute


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Boys...again.lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Booohoooooo hooooo hoooo


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

omgosh!!!! udderly adorable! good looking healthy boys congrats


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yup, that's it. Sorry Grace, no Eden. What do you got for boys??


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Well no girls gre:gre:. But I am SO glad she had healthy boys! Now we just have one more to wait on :shocked:.

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Erwin  lol


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I won't jinx you next time!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Epic Fail and Eternal Disappointment? 

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm what else ya got???


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Edward? Evan?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Ean? (E-en)


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Epic Fail and Eternal Disappointment?
> 
> Justine


Justine! Good Lord!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

What about Evan, Grace? Ervin? 

Well maybe daisy will have girls.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> Epic Fail and Eternal Disappointment?
> 
> Justine


I like those names ha ha ha


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Evan is great! 

I really don't feel like I deserve to name him... I feel so horrid! Lol!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok Grace, his name is Evan G! G for my friend Grace....and its all good. Boy or girl...im just glad they are healthy. I'm naming the second one Ervin, because its like Erwin, bit with a V like Evan ;-) 
So, meet Evan G and Ervin. 

However when Daisy goes, tell me it'll be twin girls


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Did you mean me as your friend Grace or someone else? Lol adorable names!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

"You" dork.lol....even though you jinxed me.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Is Daisy a ff?


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Hehehe Trouble lived up to her name and gave you boys instead of girls. Lol although girls might be more "trouble" in the long run. Lol


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tango, yes she's a ff.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Some pics of them dried off and feed


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

They have the craziest colors


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh they are darling


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

He's my favorite. Reminds me of a little Russian. Were calling this years kidding season, the "what the buck year". Lol
Excuse my French.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ervin


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

MirandaT said:


> Were calling this years kidding season, the "what the buck year". Lol
> Excuse my French.


My husband says you should call it the "ball-pocalypse." XD


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the ball pocalypse...omg, LOL. 

Yay, Trouble's saga is over...now just the teenage mother left; she's got some pretty big shoes to fill if she wants to compete with Trouble's and even Cadence's craziness.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

MirandaT said:


> Tango, yes she's a ff.


Daisy will have doelings.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Tango said:


> Daisy will have doelings.


Thank you for the vote of confidence lol


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there such a thing as magic doeling dust? If so I hope you find a huge cache of it in your hay.  LOL 

When i was pregnant we would wish for Pink baby dust because we wanted girls, finally got our 2 girls after 2 boys.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

It has to be girls. Cadence and Trouble both loved on me endlessly, and had alllllllllll Boys! Daisy hates me and won't come near me or let me touch her...see, simple method of emotional determination states she's pregnant with girls. Lol


----------

